# Official Raw Discussion Thread 11/8



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

His integrity called into question, a conflicted John Cena donned the stripes of guest referee on Raw's main event bout between WWE Champion Randy Orton & R-Truth and The Nexus' Wade Barrett & David Otunga - a pre-Survivor Series scrimmage to test Cena's allegiance.

Discuss.​


----------



## IJ (Oct 29, 2010)

I can't wait for tonight, going to be insane with the Tag Match.


----------



## bboy (May 22, 2005)

TeaZy said:


> I can't wait for tonight, going to be insane with the Tag Match.


what tag match?  that was last weeks main event


----------



## The Haiti Kid (Mar 10, 2006)

Raw won't be live this week as it's being recorded here in the UK.


----------



## Ashleigh Rose (Aug 14, 2009)

I'm confused... what's happening on Raw _tonight_?


----------



## Big Dog (Aug 4, 2009)

It's recorded on the same day I think, it's just played at the same time tho, not like when it's recorded in America a week in advance.


----------



## Sheik (Sep 25, 2006)

LINDA LOST = RETURN OF ATTITUDE ERA!!~!!~~~

Not excited for this RAW.... at all.

I'll catch it if I have nothing else to do, but no current feud has me intrigued in the WWE. 

Now if Vince is back on the show tonight and Daniel Bryan Danielson starts a new program, then maybe I'll be intrigued.


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

Cue Vince or Steph or somebody lol.


----------



## ceeder (May 10, 2010)

That's the preview from WWE.com? *Miz voice* Really?

Does anybody know the announced card/matches for tonight?


----------



## CandyCoatedChaos (Dec 15, 2009)

:S is it live tonight? Or are we watching a previously taped show?


----------



## Poppin' Fresh (Dec 14, 2008)

Looking forward to Barrett's reaction to Otungas attack on Smackdown, and Daniel Bryans matches as always.


----------



## Duberry (Apr 27, 2010)

> World Wrestling Entertainment will be taping tonight’s edition of Raw from the Manchester Evening News Arena in Manchester, England. The taping is scheduled to begin at approximately 7:30 PM in the UK which is 2:30 PM EST.
> 
> No official matches have been announced for the taping. The arena website is advertising Randy Orton vs. Wade Barrett vs. John Cena vs. Sheamus in a Fatal Four Way for the WWE Championship as the dark match main event.


http://nodq.com/wwe/291236558.shtml


----------



## RKOMARK (Jan 16, 2010)

Curious to see if Orton gets booed tonight v Barrett.


----------



## NJ88 (Jan 27, 2009)

Yeh it'll be taped, so there's gonna be spoilers...should probably make a thread for that, so those who don't want to know don't accidently come across results. 

I look forward to it though, hopefully the crowd is better than last time. I think they were in Sheffied? And they were awful. I remember they put on a loaded Smackdown card including an IC title match AND the first time ever encounter between Undertaker/Jericho and they were just silent...strange. I look forward to more Barrett/Cena/Orton stuff, also looking forward to seeing where the Morrison/Sheamus angle goes, it really needs a promo to make it make a little bit of sense.


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

This will be my first time in the States reading spoilers from a UK show lol. Weird role reversal. Hopefully it will be a good show regardless of whether I read the spoilers or not!


----------



## CC91 (Jan 7, 2008)

It starts in about 45 minutes, but we won't see it till 2am


----------



## Mebrind (Aug 23, 2010)

CC91 said:


> It starts in about 45 minutes, but we won't see it till 2am


This is confirmed then yeah? Just curious to know wether I was staying up late tonight or not.


----------



## JoseBxNYC (Feb 21, 2008)

Daniel Bryan vs. William Regal Plz


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

Bryan/Regal for the United States championship would be awesome.


----------



## olympiadewash (Apr 2, 2010)

No guest host? RAW already off to a good start tonight!


----------



## Chip (Aug 15, 2010)

The one time I had a chance of seeing RAW without being half-asleep and they still insist on it being shown at 2am


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

The Bella's to show up wearing United and City shirts since they're in Manchester :side:.
Hopefully theres no stand up for Linda shite tonight.


----------



## Chip (Aug 15, 2010)

Silent Alarm said:


> The Bella's to show up wearing United and City shirts since they're in Manchester :side:.
> Hopefully theres no stand up for Linda shite tonight.


Best looking people ever to wear a United shirt


----------



## Von Doom (Oct 27, 2010)

The spoiler thread is SO SO SO tempting, got about 4 and a half hours to control myself as well, don't think I'll last!


----------



## IJ (Oct 29, 2010)

bboy said:


> what tag match?  that was last weeks main event


I meant to Fallout of the Tag Match...


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

HuskyHarris said:


> The spoiler thread is SO SO SO tempting, got about 4 and a half hours to control myself as well, don't think I'll last!


:lmao I was just thinking the same. 

PLEASE, NO ONE in here mention spoilers; that would just suck. 
I really try not looking at them, and it's so hard. Haha.


----------



## DR JUPES (May 21, 2009)

I could spoil it all for you now.


----------



## Chip (Aug 15, 2010)

Too tired to stay up till' 2. I'll just read the spoilers then go off to my bed 

Of course i'll have to stay up for the Old-School Raw next week


----------



## RKO1988 (Jul 25, 2008)

I already read spoilers. RAW is so shit i could care less about being spoiled anymore.


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

Sounds like a very uneventful RAW.


----------



## RKO1988 (Jul 25, 2008)

TehJerichoFan said:


> Sounds like a very uneventful RAW.


Just like every other RAW ever since this summer?


----------



## Von Doom (Oct 27, 2010)

I'm guessing Barrett got a massive pop, given that he's from Preston (which isn't far at all from Manchester)


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

RKO1988 said:


> Just like every other RAW ever since this summer?


Not like this. There is at least one thing that attracts me enough to watch the whole show. Not event the Nexus segments look interesting in this show. But we'll see.


----------



## BambiKiller (Nov 2, 2009)

I was gonna stay up and watch, but well quite frankly I can't be bothered.


----------



## bboy (May 22, 2005)

just got back...crowd was electric

will be interesting to see how it comes across on tv


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

I will still watch, I never miss even if some are saying negative stuff lol.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

No posting spoilers. Just a warning.


----------



## joshman82 (Feb 1, 2010)

i'm interested in seeing how the commentary is. i'm wondering how well cole and mathews will work on raw. if they are just as good as on nxt or if it seems to be a little more controlled.


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

am staying up but am tires as funk


----------



## Poppin' Fresh (Dec 14, 2008)

It's ridiculous that us UKers have to stay up until 2am to watch a show that was recorded over 6 bloody hours ago in our own country. The spoilers are out anyway, would it have really hurt to give us the show before the US for once?


----------



## Ryan (Aug 26, 2008)

DirtSheet88 said:


> It's ridiculous that us UKers have to stay up until 2am to watch a show that was recorded over 6 bloody hours ago in our own country. The spoilers are out anyway, would it have really hurt to give us the show before the US for once?


Meh, Aussies get Smackdown about 18 hours before USA and I usually download that so I suppose it balances out.


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

Here we go


----------



## PikachuMan (Oct 12, 2006)

time for wrestling


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Here we goooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo


----------



## Beatles123 (Jan 26, 2010)

HERE WE GO!


----------



## Ryan (Aug 26, 2008)

How many times do you think we'll hear "Bizzaro land" tonight?


----------



## Peapod (Jul 29, 2010)

Wait for the pop.


----------



## Von Doom (Oct 27, 2010)

Woo-hoo! Waited all day for this, work was so tedious, was thinking of scenarios for tonight all day :lmao.


----------



## EdEddNEddy (Jan 22, 2009)

Fucking Awesome Podium and a charter!


----------



## ShaggyK (Apr 1, 2008)

Cena REALLY needs a Nexus shirt


----------



## NyQuil (Jul 27, 2010)

Ugh is this taped?


----------



## BallinGid (Apr 19, 2010)

lol @ the thing cena is reading off of.


----------



## cindel25 (Jul 21, 2010)

winds of change!!!


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

boos and cheers for barret in his home town wtf


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

I love the ridiculously corny UK sets they use. Seems so patronizing.


----------



## Hammertron (Dec 11, 2007)

sup with the old ass scroll lol


----------



## ZeGermanz (Oct 5, 2010)

NyQuil said:


> Ugh is this taped?


You think they will record it live at 2am - 4am in the morning?


----------



## DanTheMan07 (Sep 27, 2010)

Yessss, Cole and Matthews together on Raw, this is awesome.


----------



## Von Doom (Oct 27, 2010)

Only seemed to be the die-hards popping for Barrett, disappointed by that


----------



## BallinGid (Apr 19, 2010)

josh nd cole on raw i mark!


----------



## Kazz (Nov 1, 2004)

Cole and Matthews?! NXT taking over Raw!


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

I hope Cole & Matthews work with no script like they do on NXT.


----------



## MysticRVD (Jan 30, 2006)

Cole and Matthews commentating RAW? Fuck yeah


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

oh get to fuck josh


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

NyQuil said:


> Ugh is this taped?


*Yes. From Europe I believe.*


----------



## Magsimus (Mar 21, 2008)

He can't sit and talk into a mic because of a knee injury?


----------



## ShaggyK (Apr 1, 2008)

you know, 2 years ago i would have looked at that car and thought "ooooh shit someones going through the windshield" now in PGWWE i see it and think "wow they're trying to hard to remind us they are in England"


----------



## NyQuil (Jul 27, 2010)

ZeGermanz said:


> You think they will record it live at 2am - 4am in the morning?


No but one can hope.


----------



## Ryan (Aug 26, 2008)

How the fuck does a knee injury stop King commentating? Ah well I suppose it's for the best! Marking for the NXT commentary team!


----------



## ZeGermanz (Oct 5, 2010)

Jordo said:


> boos and cheers for barret in his home town wtf


Now dude, I know you're from Liverpool (I'm Chester myself). But it's like saying I'm from Liverpool. He's not a manc, he's not even from the same county. He's from Preston.


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

HuskyHarris said:


> Only seemed to be the die-hards popping for Barrett, disappointed by that


It's taped. You really think they'd leave in all the Barrett pop?


----------



## cindel25 (Jul 21, 2010)

cheers and boos lol lawd


----------



## It's True (Nov 24, 2008)

fuck Barrett is awesome


----------



## Peapod (Jul 29, 2010)

Stupid women chanting Cena...


----------



## Ryan (Aug 26, 2008)

Jordo said:


> boos and cheers for barret in his home town wtf


He's from Preston  You know what Mancs are like, almost as bad as Scousers


----------



## Von Doom (Oct 27, 2010)

Friendliness between Barrett and Cena!? <goes nuts, Cena's turning heel omgomgomgomgomg>


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

CENA IS A BRITISH ICON YO

Love the commentators saying the boos for Cena are because he is in Nexus.


----------



## Ditcka (Jul 6, 2010)

Ugh, these Fake Boos and Cena chants


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Magsimus said:


> He can't sit and talk into a mic because of a knee injury?





Beelzebubs said:


> How the fuck does a knee injury stop King commentating? Ah well I suppose it's for the best! Marking for the NXT commentary team!


Pretty sure being cramped up in a small space for 8+ hours in the air won't really help...


----------



## pewpewpew (Oct 27, 2010)

oh shit, kick Otunga out plzzz


----------



## EdEddNEddy (Jan 22, 2009)

Otunga you in trouble.


----------



## Ryan (Aug 26, 2008)

Who are ya!


----------



## Peapod (Jul 29, 2010)

Who are ya?


----------



## Duberry (Apr 27, 2010)

David Otunga, WHO ARE YA WHO ARE YA


----------



## Von Doom (Oct 27, 2010)

Who are ya!? :lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

Beelzebubs said:


> He's from Preston  You know what Mancs are like, almost as bad as Scousers


watch your mouth sweetheart :flip


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

LOLOL


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

I bet I am going to be the first person in the whole of the IWC to point out that Barrett keeps kicking out the black guys from Nexus. Do I win a prize?


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

WHO ARE YA?


----------



## cindel25 (Jul 21, 2010)

ok enought. keep it moving


----------



## Hajduk1911 (Mar 12, 2010)

I usually hate that chant but I got to admit it was funny here


----------



## pewpewpew (Oct 27, 2010)

you muffed up cena, simple as that


----------



## Ryan (Aug 26, 2008)

God damn you heavily scripted commentary, I want my NXT style stuff!


----------



## ZeGermanz (Oct 5, 2010)

Instant Karma said:


> I bet I am going to be the first person in the whole of the IWC to point out that Barrett keeps kicking out the black guys from Nexus. Do I win a prize?


That was old news ages ago.


----------



## RKO696 (Apr 12, 2010)

lol Cena :lmao


----------



## It's True (Nov 24, 2008)

haha Cena


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

Obviously spliced together there and the cheer was off.


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose (Mar 27, 2009)

Dear God, can we just end the Nexus angle already???


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

Manchester doesn't like your corny shtick, Cena.


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

Ya lost! *Shrug*


----------



## Ditcka (Jul 6, 2010)

okay, that was pretty good

ill give ya that one, Cena


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

barret is awesome


----------



## PhilThePain (Aug 17, 2009)

:lmao at John Cena telling the whole story of his career


----------



## Baldwin. (Nov 5, 2006)

UK crowds are so fucking awesome.


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

Every time I try to like Cena and be like the cool kids who stopped hating on him, he reminds me how naturally unfunny he is. Cool guy, bad actor.


----------



## Ryan (Aug 26, 2008)

Jordo said:


> watch your mouth sweetheart :flip


Nah no problem with Scouserland, it's only 30 mins away. It's those southern pansies you should be worried about. Lancashire represent!


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*Cena's funny.*


----------



## perro (Nov 19, 2008)

"before you know it i am waving my hand in front of my face like i am invisible"

i love Cena


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

That was pretty awesome Cena!


----------



## ShaggyK (Apr 1, 2008)

anyone remember what i said last night bout the Top Gear guys hosting???


tonight would be FUCKING PERFECT.


----------



## PhilThePain (Aug 17, 2009)

michael mcgillicutty = arn anderson


----------



## CandyCoatedChaos (Dec 15, 2009)

A little late but SERIOUSLY, how fucking typically English! Chanting Who Are Ya? LOL.


----------



## Baldwin. (Nov 5, 2006)

Wait, Matthews & Cole are on commentary? Where's King?


----------



## Game Fiend (Sep 17, 2010)

Barret is so good he gets heat in his home town damn.


----------



## Panzer (May 31, 2007)

Oh look. A little British car for a more British feel. Is that even necessary?


----------



## Von Doom (Oct 27, 2010)

ShaggyK said:


> anyone remember what i said last night bout the Top Gear guys hosting???
> 
> 
> tonight would be FUCKING PERFECT.


That'd be great, but they'd probably troll the fuck out of it


----------



## ZeGermanz (Oct 5, 2010)

Mr MJ™ said:


> Wait, Matthews & Cole are on commentary? Where's King?


He got a little cut on his knee.


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

Mr MJ™ said:


> Wait, Matthews & Cole are on commentary? Where's King?


Bum leg.


----------



## NyQuil (Jul 27, 2010)

LOL. "This is practice Cena."


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

saved by orton


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

Big pop for Orton


----------



## Klebold (Dec 6, 2009)

Ridiculous fake pop when Cena said "you lost".


----------



## Peapod (Jul 29, 2010)

Orton.

/snore


----------



## Ryan (Aug 26, 2008)

Mr MJ™ said:


> Wait, Matthews & Cole are on commentary? Where's King?


He has a knee injury, no clue why he isn't there. Anyway, holy fucksticks you haven't asked for a stream yet! You're learning my son.


----------



## Goatlord (Aug 26, 2009)

RKO outpops barrett and cena combined wtf.


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

Klebold said:


> Ridiculous fake pop when Cena said "you lost".


Yeah it started before he was done talking too.


----------



## RKO696 (Apr 12, 2010)

why does the crowd sound edited? lol


----------



## just1988 (Jun 15, 2009)

bboy said:


> just got back...crowd was electric
> 
> will be interesting to see how it comes across on tv


I just got back too, but I thought the crowd was a bit weak, but then again I was sat right up at the back!

Orton's promo's seem very wooden in person, they sound like the set lingo that they have on computer games.


----------



## pewpewpew (Oct 27, 2010)

Borton


----------



## PhilThePain (Aug 17, 2009)

Randy Orton is on, time to change the channel.


----------



## Von Doom (Oct 27, 2010)

<goes back on SVR for 5 minutes>


----------



## Austin:316_UK (Jul 20, 2008)

Klebold said:


> Ridiculous fake pop when Cena said "you lost".


I was sat in that crowd and I swear to god Cena was getting at VERY LEAST 50/50. There were fucking loads of boo's


----------



## vanderhevel (Jul 20, 2010)

i hate the taped episodes, the pops arent authentic and i cant trust anything.


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

i keep thinking thats my iphone


----------



## DanTheMan07 (Sep 27, 2010)

AND I QUOTE!


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

*AND I QUOTE*


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

GM outpopped Barrett. :lmao


----------



## NyQuil (Jul 27, 2010)

The heat from the RAW GM makes me trolololol.


----------



## joshman82 (Feb 1, 2010)

there's a lot of text on that screen...


----------



## Ryan (Aug 26, 2008)

See, now would be the time for the who are ya chant but you suck works.


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

Cole <3 <3 <3


----------



## cavs25 (Mar 31, 2010)

fake heat fro cole? you suck?


----------



## Peapod (Jul 29, 2010)

Edited or not, im enjoying the British crowd.


----------



## PhilThePain (Aug 17, 2009)

the gm bleep bloop gets more heat than laycool


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

Michael Cole gets so much enjoyment out of his new role. Good for him, seriously.


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

Ahaha, love the crowd!


----------



## pewpewpew (Oct 27, 2010)

And I quote.......


----------



## Oda Nobunaga (Jun 12, 2006)

The crowd sounds are ridiculously overproduced and fake. The same female keeps screaming! I wonder how it actually sounded...


----------



## It's True (Nov 24, 2008)

cole is a weeny little bitch


----------



## Ditcka (Jul 6, 2010)

RKO696 said:


> why does the crowd sound edited? lol


not live


----------



## EdEddNEddy (Jan 22, 2009)

Listen to those You Suck and What Chants directed to Cole!


----------



## Von Doom (Oct 27, 2010)

Every time someone gets a text on their iPhone in work, I say "AND I QUOTE", they look at me like I'm soft


----------



## Hammertron (Dec 11, 2007)

so tired of this team vs team stuff...


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

10 man tag match? Sounds like one big clusterfuck.


----------



## Ishboo (Jan 9, 2006)

Gotta love the heat Cole is getting


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

Cena ref again ffs


----------



## joshman82 (Feb 1, 2010)

...the gm wrote all that pretty quickly.


----------



## PhilThePain (Aug 17, 2009)

If it's Team Orton why does the GM decided the members? :cuss:


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*Same old shit...different show.*


----------



## Austin:316_UK (Jul 20, 2008)

Derek said:


> 10 man tag match? Sounds like one big clusterfuck.


Was a fun match actually


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

Orton has laid out 75% of the roster in the past but he'll still find a few buddies 

Christ, Divas cup.


----------



## pewpewpew (Oct 27, 2010)

LOLOLOL OTUNGA


----------



## Von Doom (Oct 27, 2010)

10 man tag match? De-ja vu of last friday ffs.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

He can't even fall properly. Jeez...


----------



## Agmaster (Sep 13, 2010)

Geez, he's such a drama queen.


----------



## Ryan (Aug 26, 2008)

Cena, channeling the IWC's hatred for Otunga.


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

Token black guy gets pushed down again.


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

Since when was Husky part of Nexus??


----------



## cindel25 (Jul 21, 2010)

LOL wtf was Otunga?!


----------



## Frozen Inferno (Aug 3, 2010)

Why won't the "WHAT!?!" chant die?


----------



## RKO696 (Apr 12, 2010)

Lame main event

So i expect this show to suck

laters!!


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

Haahahahahaha otanga went down just as easy as that stand

*I WANT A GIF OF CENA PUSHING OTANGA OVER *


----------



## JStoner (Jun 10, 2010)

Another Cena guest referee match... joy


----------



## joshman82 (Feb 1, 2010)

OMG...did otunga botch a push?


----------



## ZeGermanz (Oct 5, 2010)

Oh what is this shit.

Man Utd vs Liverpool? What?


----------



## Kazz (Nov 1, 2004)

Oh no...


----------



## Magsimus (Mar 21, 2008)

Jolly old England? Fuck off.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*Oh FFS, a Diva's Cup? 


*sigh**


----------



## Peapod (Jul 29, 2010)

Fucking football Cole you moron.


----------



## ShaggyK (Apr 1, 2008)

ugh Cole just said "Man U" please just shut up


----------



## Ditcka (Jul 6, 2010)

TehJerichoFan said:


> Since when was Husky part of Nexus??


for like 3 weeks


----------



## vanderhevel (Jul 20, 2010)

Beelzebubs said:


> Cena, channeling the IWC's hatred for Otunga.


we love otunga round these parts boy.


----------



## King Battlezone (Aug 7, 2007)

lmao he botched a push bwahahhahahaha


----------



## Agmaster (Sep 13, 2010)

piss break already?


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

RKO696 said:


> Lame main event
> 
> So i expect this show to suck
> 
> laters!!


Since when are main events ever the best matches any more anyways?


----------



## JStoner (Jun 10, 2010)

Cena really is part of Nexus, pickin on the black guy


----------



## Klebold (Dec 6, 2009)

Game Fiend said:


> Barret is so good he gets heat in his home town damn.


No, we just don't have any National pride.


----------



## Eyeball Nipple (Mar 29, 2010)

Pre-PPV RAWs are usually abysmal. Sorry to all the UK fans who basically got a house show.


----------



## Von Doom (Oct 27, 2010)

Was decent hearing my hometown get mentioned (even if he meant the shitty football team.) This is cringeworthy though.


----------



## alejbr4 (May 31, 2009)

RKO696 said:


> Lame main event
> 
> So i expect this show to suck
> 
> laters!!


o come on theres been like out of all the televised wrestling shows the last 20 only maybe 15 main events ever actually mattered


----------



## Ishboo (Jan 9, 2006)

are they seriously going to play fucking soccer?


----------



## Nocturnal (Oct 27, 2008)

just1988 said:


> Orton's promo's seem very wooden in person, they sound like the set lingo that they have on computer games.


 I was thinking the.exact same thing while watching it on tv


----------



## WCWnWo4Life (Sep 1, 2009)

How long does it take to throw in canned heat for a taped show? I ask because Orton's pop sounded like it was canned.


----------



## Panzer (May 31, 2007)

So first there's the little British car at the entrance and now this gimmick match? 

I hate to see a Raw in Mexico. A Taco on a Pole match would probably main event.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

Magsimus said:


> Jolly old England? Fuck off.


*lol yep. England is a caricature, to Vince. I thought that was common knowledge ages ago. *


----------



## Austin:316_UK (Jul 20, 2008)

Eyeball Nipple said:


> Pre-PPV RAWs are usually abysmal. Sorry to all the UK fans who basically got a house show.


How you can say that without seeing it is amazing


----------



## Klebold (Dec 6, 2009)

Who gives a fuck if theyre smart or powerful? I mean really. fpalm


----------



## Ryan (Aug 26, 2008)

It's pronnounced DAR-BEE. If you call it soccer during the match, so help me Cole, I will strike down upon thee with great vengeance and furious anger those who attempt to poison and destroy my sport. And you will know my name is Beelzebubs when I lay my vengeance upon thee.


----------



## ZeGermanz (Oct 5, 2010)

HuskyHarris said:


> Was decent hearing my hometown get mentioned (even if he meant the shitty football team.) This is cringeworthy though.


Was nice hearing my home town get mentioned. He did say Chester right? Like Maaaaaan Chester!


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

Liverpool vs man u sweet lets see how this plays out


----------



## Von Doom (Oct 27, 2010)

You wouldn't think that the man who's got a chance at the WWE title is english, the way the WWE treats england as some kind of gimmick


----------



## pewpewpew (Oct 27, 2010)

omg wtf is that $5 budget SCSA movie?


----------



## just1988 (Jun 15, 2009)

TehJerichoFan said:


> Ahaha, love the crowd!


you're welcome


----------



## Eyeball Nipple (Mar 29, 2010)

vanderhevel said:


> we love otunga round these parts boy.


'round these parts? You mean Rhode Island? I've been to supermarkets that are bigger.

I'm not far off in Eastern Pennsy, and pretty much everyone knows Otunga is shit in a bag.


----------



## Hajduk1911 (Mar 12, 2010)

England is not even good at 'football' to begin with anyway


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

just1988 said:


> I just got back too, but I thought the crowd was a bit weak, but then again I was sat right up at the back!
> 
> Orton's promo's seem very wooden in person, they sound like the set lingo that they have on computer games.


*It's not just in person. He's been that way for as long as I can remember.*


----------



## Rated_RKO_2009 (Aug 7, 2009)

Wow Wade is fast and fast becoming my favourite right now. The way he handle the mic tonight was one of his best performances and being in his hometown just complements it more. The UK crowd are hot as always. Great start to Raw so far.


----------



## Frozen Inferno (Aug 3, 2010)

Panther said:


> So first there's the little British car at the entrance and now this gimmick match?
> 
> I hate to see a Raw in Mexico. *A Taco on a Pole match* would probably main event.


I'd watch it.


----------



## DaGhost (Jan 25, 2010)

I marked out for Cena's explanation of himself


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

Wahey! Old Trafford baby!


----------



## CandyCoatedChaos (Dec 15, 2009)

I like how they drain the colour a little to give a more British weather feel.


----------



## Duberry (Apr 27, 2010)

Mancini does not approve


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Look at that dirty ass stadium :no:


----------



## Kazz (Nov 1, 2004)

Newcastle ftw!


----------



## EdEddNEddy (Jan 22, 2009)

Cole doesn't like soccer


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

MARYSE


----------



## Hammertron (Dec 11, 2007)

this is gonna be horrendous


----------



## bme (Sep 23, 2005)

pretty early in the show for a piss break


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

Faces getting booed cause of the wrong colors!


----------



## Ph3n0m (Mar 18, 2009)

This better be worth the two hours I'm sacrificing on Black Ops.


----------



## ZeGermanz (Oct 5, 2010)

Come on Man Utd! We must beat the City on Wednesday.

Oh wait, Diva's is on.


----------



## Ryan (Aug 26, 2008)

Cole actually got something right, I do love his trolling. Man united fans do indeed not hail from Manchester.


----------



## Magsimus (Mar 21, 2008)

The Manchester United :lmao


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

I respect any diva that has a liverpool top on


----------



## cindel25 (Jul 21, 2010)

where is justin king?! Divas are on.


----------



## ShaggyK (Apr 1, 2008)

lol @ Cole acting like he actually knows shit about British soccer


----------



## joshman82 (Feb 1, 2010)

haha, cole and mathews are still really good


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

So the crowd doesn't like either team?


----------



## Rated_RKO_2009 (Aug 7, 2009)

Would they please stop using the word SOCCER. Im going to go crazy!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## pewpewpew (Oct 27, 2010)

maryse ftw


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

Oh Jesus, Eve in a United top! 

Liverpool are the heels. No City, small time fucks :lmao


----------



## Von Doom (Oct 27, 2010)

devastated, couldn't be an Everton kit could it?


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*This is embarrassing. *


----------



## CandyCoatedChaos (Dec 15, 2009)

6 divas, One cup. LMFAO.


----------



## Kazz (Nov 1, 2004)

Stop saying *The* Manchester United Cole!


----------



## DanTheMan07 (Sep 27, 2010)

Ph3n0m said:


> This better be worth the two hours I'm sacrificing on Black Ops.


Man if I had it right now I'd be all over it..


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

6 Divas 1 Cup.

Lol.


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

Ah yes, the good old 6 divas, one cup.


----------



## Ryan (Aug 26, 2008)

LMFAO 6 Diva's 1 cup!


----------



## Nirvana3:16 (Aug 9, 2010)

The Bellas & Maryse :yum:


----------



## PhilThePain (Aug 17, 2009)

Eyeball Nipple said:


> 'round these parts? You mean Rhode Island? I've been to supermarkets that are bigger.
> 
> I'm not far off in Eastern Pennsy, and pretty much everyone knows Otunga is shit in a bag.


i once drove through rhode island there was a sign that said "welcome to rhode island" and then ten minutes late there was another sign "thanks for visiting rhode islan" [/end whose line reference]


----------



## Panzer (May 31, 2007)

GO LIVERPOOL! Err kind of in this sort of Diva's match.


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

Lol at Cole saying 'The' Manchester United. And they deserve to get booed, fucking shit.


----------



## jmahon316 (Nov 12, 2008)

lol 6 divas 1 cup


----------



## Swag (Apr 3, 2010)

wow tamina is ugly


----------



## Magsimus (Mar 21, 2008)

Kazz said:


> Newcastle ftw!


WWWYKI! :agree:

Uniforms Josh? Really?


----------



## Oda Nobunaga (Jun 12, 2006)

Well, at least Eve looks good. This will suck, though.


----------



## just1988 (Jun 15, 2009)

This whole match is such an embarrassment. Man Utd Vs. Liverpool in Manchester is such an insulting way to try and get us to cheer the Bella's.

This was a poor match, reeeeeally dragged.


----------



## Austin:316_UK (Jul 20, 2008)

Derek said:


> So the crowd doesn't like either team?


Indeed.

I didn't know who to cheer or who to boo. So I went for a hot dog and a piss.


----------



## cavs25 (Mar 31, 2010)

Lol cole pointing out stupid shit


----------



## jchumphrey72 (Jul 21, 2008)

Wheres wayne rooney ..with all those sluts in the ring hes sure to be about....lol


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

I want pics of the divas in liverpool tops now


----------



## Rated_RKO_2009 (Aug 7, 2009)

Liverpool away kit. lmaoooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo. Gotta love it


----------



## Von Doom (Oct 27, 2010)

As an evertonian, hoping for a double countout here.


----------



## Ishboo (Jan 9, 2006)

Rated_RKO_2009 said:


> Would they please stop using the word SOCCER. Im going to go crazy!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


thats what we call it


----------



## ShaggyK (Apr 1, 2008)

why is Maryse so hot?


----------



## Eyeball Nipple (Mar 29, 2010)

*Honk if you're catching up on the last few thread pages instead of watching the Divas match.*


----------



## Ryan (Aug 26, 2008)

jchumphrey72 said:


> Wheres wayne rooney ..with all those sluts in the ring hes sure to be about....lol


Wouldn't Wayne Rooney be more comfortable with Mae young?


----------



## just1988 (Jun 15, 2009)

LadyCroft said:


> *It's not just in person. He's been that way for as long as I can remember.*


Yeah I suppose, I just never really noticed before. *blinded by the pops*


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

This match is more entertaining than the sport, at least. :side:


----------



## Hammertron (Dec 11, 2007)

lmao mathews cracks me up with cole. so glad not to be hearing king tonight


----------



## ZeGermanz (Oct 5, 2010)

Ishboo said:


> thats what we call it


We don't go to America and call it Handegg.


----------



## It's True (Nov 24, 2008)

haha i love matthews owning cole


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

What's with next week's Raw?


----------



## Rated_RKO_2009 (Aug 7, 2009)

Ishboo said:


> thats what we call it


Not here in England m8


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

HuskyHarris said:


> devastated, couldn't be an Everton kit could it?


They would of suited that pink top, but liverpool is the stronger team as always


----------



## Klebold (Dec 6, 2009)

Please fire that alien Alicia Fox.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

:lmao Cole and Matthews should be the Raw commentary team.


----------



## King Battlezone (Aug 7, 2007)

i'd love to bang one of the bella twins...


----------



## DFUSCMAN (Mar 13, 2010)

oh matthews and cole....you should be on commentary for every raw


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

Nirvana3:16 said:


> *The Bellas* & Maryse :yum:


I guess you like syphilis.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Cole just owned that gut :lmao


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

This match is shit. Just like the two teams :side:


----------



## vanderhevel (Jul 20, 2010)

whats the point of a womans match if there is no undefined title on the line.


----------



## RatedRudy (Dec 12, 2009)

gawd, cole and josh are so much better, always making jokes that are actually funny, make them the permanen t team please!


----------



## RatedR10 (May 23, 2008)

Matthews and Cole is an awesome commentary team. I wish they did Raw as well as NXT.


----------



## Austin:316_UK (Jul 20, 2008)

Jordo said:


> They would of suited that pink top, but liverpool is the stronger team as always


Somebody didn't see the derby.

I believe we smashed you's 2 - 0


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

its obv they would of won


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Man Utd cheat to win again! Shit, this is like real life!


----------



## Peapod (Jul 29, 2010)

King Battlezone said:


> i'd love to bang one of the bella twins...


Just one?


----------



## Oda Nobunaga (Jun 12, 2006)

It's not Soccer. It's not even Football, guys. It's Fútbol. :side:


----------



## joshman82 (Feb 1, 2010)

...why do i always get a kick out of "twin magic"?


----------



## Ryan (Aug 26, 2008)

Was that a 4 count? Also where the fuck was my referee hero Justin King?


----------



## alejbr4 (May 31, 2009)

you know why the crowd always cheers the fast and furious finish of a diva match? because its over!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

"You don't think we'd waste money on a cup for this match, do you?" :lmao


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

I like how Maryse left ASAP.


----------



## Rated_RKO_2009 (Aug 7, 2009)

Ofcourse they had to let Man U win. THUMBS DOWN


----------



## Klebold (Dec 6, 2009)

Womens mathces on a taped show makes no sense because you know there's no chance of a waldrobe malfunction.


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

United win, naturally 

I did call The Bella's in United kits :side:


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

"You don't actually think we would spend money on a cup for this match, do you?" :lmao Cole.


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

> JRsBBQ
> 
> The King is NOT suspended as a twitter follower stated. He has a severe infection as a result of a knee injury. On IV antibiotics. Will b ok


Sounds nasty. Glad he is alright.


----------



## cavs25 (Mar 31, 2010)

Matthews really deserves to do raw with cole!!!


----------



## ShaggyK (Apr 1, 2008)

i really had no idea there were so many Brits on this forum


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

Austin:316_UK said:


> Somebody didn't see the derby.
> 
> I believe we smashed you's 2 - 0


And your still below us :flip


----------



## Panzer (May 31, 2007)

Of course Manchester United won. It was obvious.


----------



## jfs1408 (Oct 6, 2010)

"Man he tried to punk us", now repeat that with stereotypical black mr.t type emphasis


----------



## Magsimus (Mar 21, 2008)

Nobody Punks us.


----------



## DanTheMan07 (Sep 27, 2010)

Otunga to beat Cena, clean


----------



## bme (Sep 23, 2005)

Otunga/Cena 2

lol AWESOME


----------



## Agmaster (Sep 13, 2010)

otunga stuck with cena to not look bad. chuckle


----------



## ShaggyK (Apr 1, 2008)

ROFLMAO "WE ARE THE NE............oh, hey Wade"

that was the funniest moment of RAW this month


----------



## Rated_RKO_2009 (Aug 7, 2009)

I thought Wayne Rooney was going to be the guest referee for the main event tonight. lmao


----------



## just1988 (Jun 15, 2009)

You would have thought the WWE would have realized by now that Manchester crowds aren't Man United fans. 

These divas, Carlito and HHH all got booed when they showed favor towards Man U. I'm sure though, that next time they're over here they'll make the exact same mistake.


----------



## Hammertron (Dec 11, 2007)

husky harris is like a giant greasy toad..


----------



## cindel25 (Jul 21, 2010)

Just kick him out already! bring back tarver.


----------



## Eyeball Nipple (Mar 29, 2010)

Derek said:


> :lmao Cole and Matthews should be the Raw commentary team.


Ohhhh.... *THAT'S* what's less bland. I didn't even realize that Grumpy Old King wasn't shouting bitter comeuppance at everyone within arm's reach.


----------



## joshman82 (Feb 1, 2010)

just1988 said:


> This whole match is such an embarrassment. Man Utd Vs. Liverpool in Manchester is such an insulting way to try and get us to cheer the Bella's.
> 
> This was a poor match, reeeeeally dragged.


really? i thought it was ok. i really don't think the bellas are half as bad as people say they are. eve's kicks seem a little slow...actually, a lot slow. so does alicia fox.


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

Rated_RKO_2009 said:


> I thought Wayne Rooney was going to be the guest referee for the main event tonight. lmao


He would of tried to fuck one of the divas in the ring, excuse the pun


----------



## vanderhevel (Jul 20, 2010)

they are making otunga to be this sympathetic character that we are supposed to feel sorry for? i dont get it, but otunga has more personality than the other nexus members besides barrett so i kinda like him.


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 25, 2009)

United cheat. Referee don't see anything. United won.  WHAT A SURPRISE!!


----------



## ZeGermanz (Oct 5, 2010)

I don't get why they didn't have Man Utd vs Man City tbh. With the match on Wednesday.


----------



## Oda Nobunaga (Jun 12, 2006)

cindel25 said:


> Just kick him out already! bring back tarver.


No chance of that. The Nexus has already shown its true colors, it seems.


----------



## Von Doom (Oct 27, 2010)

A returning Skip Sheffield to replace Otunga soon, each passing week WWE is hinting more and more at his expulsion from the group.


----------



## Ryan (Aug 26, 2008)

Eyeball Nipple said:


> Ohhhh.... *THAT'S* what's less bland. I didn't even realize that Grumpy Old King wasn't shouting bitter comeuppance at everyone within arm's reach.


This! Obviously Eyeball Nipple knows what entertainment is especially with his avatar


----------



## Ditcka (Jul 6, 2010)

woah woah woah, Hulk Hogan during WWETV??


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

Cena and Otugan are setting up the Nexus


----------



## Ishboo (Jan 9, 2006)

cavs25 said:


> Matthews really deserves to do raw with cole!!!


I agree. Lawler in 2010 is just unbearable


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

WCW Rules said:


> No chance of that. The Nexus has already shown its true colors, it seems.


Or Skip.


----------



## Rated_RKO_2009 (Aug 7, 2009)

ZeGermanz said:


> I don't get why they didn't have Man Utd vs Man City tbh. With the match on Wednesday.


Thats exactly what I thought m8


----------



## Von Doom (Oct 27, 2010)

Lawler as a heelish commentator was entertaining, I don't really like him now, Josh Matthews and Michael Cole are great together.


----------



## alejbr4 (May 31, 2009)

SpeedStick said:


> Cena and Otugan are setting up the Nexus


that would actually be interesting


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

ZeGermanz said:


> I don't get why they didn't have Man Utd vs Man City tbh. With the match on Wednesday.


Gary Cook agrees with this.


----------



## DanTheMan07 (Sep 27, 2010)

2 Diva matches in a row? Seriously?


----------



## Ryan (Aug 26, 2008)

ZeGermanz said:


> I don't get why they didn't have Man Utd vs Man City tbh. With the match on Wednesday.


Woulda made more sense up North for the heels to be in Chelski gear.


----------



## Hammertron (Dec 11, 2007)

it says so much that when king isnt here, we have nothing bad to say about commentating - stay gone lawler!


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

Back-to-back Diva matches? Snore.


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

So just came out of the shower. How was the divas match??


----------



## Agmaster (Sep 13, 2010)

is anyone else watchin a uk version? street striking looks sweet

also, usos vs harts. YES


----------



## CandyCoatedChaos (Dec 15, 2009)

Orton and HD in the same half an hour? SPARE ME.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Why are they still teaming together? Longest break up ever.


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

These eejits are still going? Just split up and fuck off.


----------



## Eyeball Nipple (Mar 29, 2010)

Here come the Hart Dynasty, just in case that piss break from the divas debacle turned a little brown, you've got some extra time.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

The Uso's? They're still employed?


----------



## DanTheMan07 (Sep 27, 2010)

Alright, never mind. Just a boring tag match instead.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Time for THD to get pissed at each other at the end of the match once again...


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

Time for a piss break


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose (Mar 27, 2009)

Jesus, how long are they gonna draw out this Hart Dynasty breakup???

Just fucking do it and get it over with!!!


----------



## joshman82 (Feb 1, 2010)

i forgot about the uso's.


----------



## Von Doom (Oct 27, 2010)

The Evening News arena :lmao

Edit: Just realised I'm about a page later than everyone else, I'm watching on Sky Player via my Xbox, I think it has a delay of about 20-30 seconds


----------



## ShaggyK (Apr 1, 2008)

HOLY NO FUCKING REACTION BATMAN


----------



## ZeGermanz (Oct 5, 2010)

Hart Dynasty to prove how they don't work well and the Uso's with NO Reaction AT ALL.


----------



## MysticRVD (Jan 30, 2006)

The Usos still have jobs?


----------



## cavs25 (Mar 31, 2010)

Usos still employed ? good i like them


----------



## Rated_RKO_2009 (Aug 7, 2009)

MVP's twin brothers. lmaooooooooooo


----------



## WCWnWo4Life (Sep 1, 2009)

BREAK UP ALREADY. PLEASE.

But I know there's nothing canned tonight. Take away the music and you can hear a pin drop during the Usos entrance.


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

Ok, so nevermind on two Diva matches in a row but that might have been more entertaining than this.


----------



## RatedRudy (Dec 12, 2009)

can the usos get some "who are you" chants too, they just killed the crowd big time :/


----------



## cindel25 (Jul 21, 2010)

where is tamina? oh wait i thought HD broke up....


----------



## Oda Nobunaga (Jun 12, 2006)

Wow. Just a few months ago, this was supposed to be the hot tag team feud that would somehow get the division starting up again. Look at where these guys are at now. Nobody cares.


----------



## Sheik (Sep 25, 2006)

Usos have been on Superstars every week for a while now.


----------



## just1988 (Jun 15, 2009)

This is a nice little match, I found it strange that Tamina didn't come out with the Uso's.

There were a few little botches in the match, it'll be nice to see how they mask that in the edit. Also the crowd were so flat for the Uso's, I found it quite sad cos they're a god up-and-coming team.


----------



## GreenBax (Nov 15, 2009)

Lol, you gotta love the way WWE builds up PPV matches these days.

_"Tonight, on RAW... if Natayla can beat Laycool... then.... at Survivor Series.... Nataylia... will be facing.... for the world title... Laycool!!!"_


Yup, and they wonder why fans don't want to pay for a match they've seen three times the past month heading into the PPV.


----------



## joshman82 (Feb 1, 2010)

wow, nice spot...nice fail too. tyson kidd is good...idc what anyone says.


----------



## Austin:316_UK (Jul 20, 2008)

It says something that with such a loud crowd during the night. Nobody gave a fuck about the Uso's. 

Ezekiel Jackson got popped out of the building on superstars


----------



## Ryan (Aug 26, 2008)

Joel said:


> Why are they still teaming together? Longest break up ever.


Like all break ups they are having a hard time splitting up their possessions. There is a huge custody battle for Natalya but if they don't sort it out, I as an impartial third party offer to take her in.


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

Usos went from the top tag team in the division to a bunch of jobbers. In a matter of months. Oh well.


Edit: Where the hell is Tamina??


----------



## CandyCoatedChaos (Dec 15, 2009)

NEAR FALLL!!! COME ON TYSON!!


----------



## Eyeball Nipple (Mar 29, 2010)

Cole with line of the night: *"David Hart Smith.... he has the personality of a... a chalkboard... but he's the powerhouse."*


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose (Mar 27, 2009)

WCW Rules said:


> Wow. Just a few months ago, this was supposed to be the hot tag team feud that would somehow get the division starting up again. Look at where these guys are at now. Nobody cares.


And it's not their fault at all. How are they supposed to get over without any mic or ring time?


----------



## pewpewpew (Oct 27, 2010)

no pop for baby bulldog?


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

Russell Brand references. Nevermind, I hate England and this commentary team. Kill me now.


----------



## Rated_RKO_2009 (Aug 7, 2009)

Nice little match tbh.


----------



## Agmaster (Sep 13, 2010)

what a botch? or genius delay?


----------



## Oda Nobunaga (Jun 12, 2006)

JuviJuiceIsLoose said:


> And it's not their fault at all. How are they supposed to get over without any mic or ring time?


I wholeheartedly agree. It was just a failure because of the booking.


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose (Mar 27, 2009)

TehJerichoFan said:


> Edit: Where the hell is Tamina??



She was in an earlier match.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Wow, the Uso's looking sloppy.


----------



## jfs1408 (Oct 6, 2010)

What a shitty ass kick


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

No reaction what so ever


----------



## CandyCoatedChaos (Dec 15, 2009)

Awh Damn.


----------



## WCWnWo4Life (Sep 1, 2009)

This crowd is dead. No pop for DHS even with English blood in his veins.

Now for the break up.


----------



## HockeyGoalieEh (Apr 10, 2010)

The Usos' music still sounds like the menu music for "Grand Theft Auto: San Andreas." That was a ridiculously weak ending.


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

Botch killed the crowd.


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

The almighty Hart Dynasty, losing to jobbers now. lol


----------



## Eyeball Nipple (Mar 29, 2010)

This is like an episode of Superstars with Nexus.


----------



## just1988 (Jun 15, 2009)

Really nice splash for Jay Uso to get the win, I forgot about that.


----------



## pewpewpew (Oct 27, 2010)

SANTINOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO


----------



## joshman82 (Feb 1, 2010)

tea time...


----------



## perro (Nov 19, 2008)

Derek said:


> Wow, the Uso's looking sloppy.


just jay

Jimmy looked good


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

This should be good :lmao


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Tea Time with Santino smells of ratings.


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

A tea party between an Irishman and an Italian.


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

Hopefully Sheamus takes the piss outta the English


----------



## Von Doom (Oct 27, 2010)

God will these just break the fuck up already?


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

The Uso's have been a major fumble in recent history.


----------



## EdEddNEddy (Jan 22, 2009)

We need it to be Tea Time With Regal instead of Santino


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

wtf santino tea party


----------



## Klebold (Dec 6, 2009)

Different country, same no one caring. Same Natalya sounding like a man.

Santino. Here we go!


----------



## Ryan (Aug 26, 2008)

English crowd? Sheamus is going to get epic heat lol. Should get McIntyre in as well for some heat.


----------



## Rated_RKO_2009 (Aug 7, 2009)

Tea party up next. aaaaaaawwwwwww gaaaaawwwwddddd


----------



## WCWnWo4Life (Sep 1, 2009)

There really is nothing canned tonight. That promo for Santino's bit got such a negative reaction from the crowd. Not heat. Boos.


----------



## Von Doom (Oct 27, 2010)

I'm going downstairs and watching it on TV, can't deal with this delay and post on here.


----------



## Oda Nobunaga (Jun 12, 2006)

:lmao Tea Party. Such a stereotype.


----------



## jfs1408 (Oct 6, 2010)

This break-up angle is really pissing me off, and I'm afraid that unless they bring the CW title back, Kidd will just get lost in the shuffle


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Well Sheamus your 5 minutes of fame are over and your reduced down to doing Santino comedy segments along with Kozlov, Ryder and guest host's.


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

DX-Superkick said:


> The Uso's have been a major fumble in recent history.












TOO SOON


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

There better be some crumpets.


----------



## PhilThePain (Aug 17, 2009)

an Italian inviting an Irishman to a tea party in england?!


----------



## Panzer (May 31, 2007)

Wow. Throw in some Monty Python and Vince has himself the perfect English Raw.


----------



## Ryan (Aug 26, 2008)

WCWnWo4Life said:


> There really is nothing canned tonight. That promo for Santino's bit got such a negative reaction from the crowd. Not heat. Boos.


We aren't fans of stereotypes!


----------



## Austin:316_UK (Jul 20, 2008)

So glad they're showing the tea party.

Last time RAW was in Manchester there was a JBL segment that was just completely cut from the show.

The Santino & Sheamus was my favourite part of the night by far and I was hoping so bad it wasn't cut


----------



## Rated_RKO_2009 (Aug 7, 2009)

The Rock's new movie FASTER looks kick ass by the way.


----------



## cindel25 (Jul 21, 2010)

im expecting Regal to crash that tea party! where the hell is he? A cuppa' of tea sounds just fine.


----------



## RatedREra. (Aug 20, 2008)

Was at RAW tonight. Not the best show, but the crowd was electric for the main event and Santino got a great reaction for his tea party thing.


----------



## CandyCoatedChaos (Dec 15, 2009)

Just in case you didn't know we're in England, they're having a tea party :fpalm

I reckon My Sheamus will get a pop in a sec.


----------



## Chronic iLL (Feb 9, 2010)

Where is Lawler? Josh is way better than him I hope he takes over.


----------



## planetarydeadlock (Aug 3, 2010)

There was a few 'DH Smith' chants I heard from where I sat (upper tier section 206)


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Old School Raw better have the fucking Iron Shiek.


----------



## alejbr4 (May 31, 2009)

whoa did they actually show the wwf logo :O


----------



## Ryan (Aug 26, 2008)

Can't wait for old school Raw!


----------



## Panzer (May 31, 2007)

Does Vince really think that every English person haves tea as often as a Muslim prays? Probably.


----------



## pewpewpew (Oct 27, 2010)

Ultimate Warrior sighting!


----------



## Bapetacular (Sep 6, 2010)

Regal vs Bryan please. Only right to do so.


----------



## ShaggyK (Apr 1, 2008)

HBK better be there next week


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

Fuck off with your Street Striker, Rooney. Lose weight, get fit and start earning that fat pay cheque ya prick.


----------



## WCWnWo4Life (Sep 1, 2009)

Wow I am actually marking for the old school Raw next Monday.

But that promo reeked of lawsuits.


----------



## Ditcka (Jul 6, 2010)

I thought "Old School" Raw meant "Old School Raw" like of the Raw is War kind



shame, theyre just gonna parade old legends around all night, have some get beat up by heels


----------



## DanTheMan07 (Sep 27, 2010)

Mizzzzz


----------



## cavs25 (Mar 31, 2010)

I think that i will enjoy Raw next week


----------



## just1988 (Jun 15, 2009)

PhilThePain said:


> an Italian inviting an Irishman to a tea party in england?!


yep, although it actually came off a lot better than I expected. The crowd REALLY dug Santino's shtick this week.


----------



## Nirvana3:16 (Aug 9, 2010)

Loved the Old School RAW commercial.

RKO!!!!!!!


----------



## Rated_RKO_2009 (Aug 7, 2009)

Old school RAW looks unmissable next week.


----------



## Ryan (Aug 26, 2008)

God we are such smarks in England lol.


----------



## Austin:316_UK (Jul 20, 2008)

Bapetacular said:


> Regal vs Bryan please. Only right to do so.


Regal wrestled Alex Riley in a dark match.


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

Rather focus on the future than the past, but whatever. At least it will be just one night, right TNA?


----------



## DanTheMan07 (Sep 27, 2010)

Did anyone notice the WF logo on the commercial? I thought they can't use that anymore?


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

ugh otunga


----------



## just1988 (Jun 15, 2009)

Bapetacular said:


> Regal vs Bryan please. Only right to do so.


I'm afraid you wont be seeing that tonight on Raw. Regal did go over Alex Riley in the pre-Raw dark match though.

Regal got a great ovation and beat him easily.


----------



## ShaggyK (Apr 1, 2008)

so i used to like Miz, but now he's just getting annoying and i still cant take him seriously as a main eventer.....maybe its just me


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

The black man being held down.


----------



## Oda Nobunaga (Jun 12, 2006)

DanTheMan07 said:


> Did anyone notice the WF logo on the commercial? I thought they can't use that anymore?


For some reason, they can use the New Generation WWF logo but not the Attitude Era logo.


----------



## pewpewpew (Oct 27, 2010)

lol awkward Nexus promo


----------



## Duberry (Apr 27, 2010)

Derek said:


> Old School Raw better have the fucking Iron Shiek.


and he needs to humble Zack Ryder. WWWYKI jabroni!


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

David "Starscream" Otunga.


If anybody gets that.


----------



## Hajduk1911 (Mar 12, 2010)

Slater is such a dork lol


----------



## alejbr4 (May 31, 2009)

Panther said:


> Does Vince really think that every English person haves tea as often as a Muslim prays? Probably.


now you know how chicago feels everytime theres a raw or a ppv and someone brings up al capone, the guys has ben dead like what almsot 80 yrs and he didnt even live in the city he was in the south suburbs.

dont get me started on cena comming in with tommy guns at a ppv.... way to get heat on your face vince!


----------



## jfs1408 (Oct 6, 2010)

Hey dey gon play Otunga like that


----------



## CandyCoatedChaos (Dec 15, 2009)

AMAHZING acting from Botchotunga.


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose (Mar 27, 2009)

Do these Nexus dudes know how to emote at all???


----------



## Cynic (Jan 31, 2010)

I know I say it every week, but...great Christ, Otunga is awful.


----------



## cavs25 (Mar 31, 2010)

lmao ryder should come out and tell otunga he is a tool


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

omg get him of raw now


----------



## Eyeball Nipple (Mar 29, 2010)

What a douche


----------



## PikachuMan (Oct 12, 2006)

its all good :lmao


----------



## just1988 (Jun 15, 2009)

DanTheMan07 said:


> Did anyone notice the WF logo on the commercial? I thought they can't use that anymore?


It's the scratch logo that they can't use, I don't know the reasoning behind it though.


----------



## planetarydeadlock (Aug 3, 2010)

Miz got great pops and even a 'Miz is awesome' chant from where I saw.


----------



## Von Doom (Oct 27, 2010)

alejbr4 said:


> whoa did they actually show the wwf logo :O


I was thinking this, they might have asked permission from the Wildlife Fund, wouldn't be the same if they edited the old logo.

Not looking good for Otunga, Husky Harris was laughing at him


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

I still lol at people claiming Otunga is horrible in the ring but a good talker.


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

I can't take Harris and Magillicutty in Nexus seriously at all.


----------



## WCWnWo4Life (Sep 1, 2009)

Instant Karma said:


> Rather focus on the future than the past, but whatever. At least it will be just one night, right TNA?


Quote of the Night.

But seriously when was WWE allowed to show WWF logos? Just for this and next week?


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

What a douche.


----------



## Rated_RKO_2009 (Aug 7, 2009)

CandyCoatedChaos said:


> AMAHZING acting from Botchotunga.


Botchotunga. lmaoooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo

Post of the day m8


----------



## Oda Nobunaga (Jun 12, 2006)

Guys, it's okay to celebrate the past. Living in it, however, is much different.


----------



## JC Magnus (Apr 2, 2007)

Charlie Haas is more charismatic than David Otunga. That is all.


----------



## Cynic (Jan 31, 2010)

If this show's teaching us one thing, it's that Mathews is totally ready to replace Lawler.


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

pewpewpew said:


> Ultimate Warrior sighting!


----------



## Frozen Inferno (Aug 3, 2010)

So do we get a "Stand up for WWE" segment this week since Linda lost?


----------



## USCena (Apr 5, 2005)

DanTheMan07 said:


> Did anyone notice the WF logo on the commercial? I thought they can't use that anymore?


they can still use that blockly type logo of WWF. They just can't use the old attitude scratch one, and they can't say the acronym WWF (if you see old footage dug up on those 3 disk DVDs, you will see WWE muting "WWF" when people say it).


----------



## jfs1408 (Oct 6, 2010)

JC Magnus said:


> Charlie Haas is more charismatic than David Otunga. That is all.


Lance Storm is more charismatic than David Otunga


----------



## Ryan (Aug 26, 2008)

just1988 said:


> It's the scratch logo that they can't use, I don't know the reasoning behind it though.


Random guesswork says that the cease and desist order happened at that time hence the scratch logo was scrapped, all logo's before that were registered copyrights and weren't contested as they had already stopped their use.


----------



## Shazayum (Jan 4, 2010)

i hate to repeat everyone else, but otunga is just awful. i really hope they aren't trying to give him a big push.


----------



## Poppin' Fresh (Dec 14, 2008)

David Otunga is starting to make me laugh, they must know he sucks by the way they're booking him.


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

Cynic said:


> If this show's teaching us one thing, it's that Mathews is totally ready to replace Lawler.


Yeah. Wish I could say Lawler was stand up enough to admit this as well, but I doubt it.


----------



## Austin:316_UK (Jul 20, 2008)

Frozen Inferno said:


> So do we get a "Stand up for WWE" segment this week since Linda lost?


We got one at the live show so take that as you will.


----------



## Sheik (Sep 25, 2006)

Derek said:


> Old School Raw better have the fucking Iron Shiek.


Damn straight.


----------



## DanTheMan07 (Sep 27, 2010)

All of this Otunga hate is bothering me..


----------



## mdking1010 (Jul 19, 2010)

my dog is more charismatic then ottunga. hes def improving but still a fail boat


----------



## Klebold (Dec 6, 2009)

All of Nexus suck complete ass. Even Barrett - he's just generic and a cookie-cutter heel. 

Tarver was the only superstar in them and they fucked him over. Sheffield had some talent.


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

WCWnWo4Life said:


> Quote of the Night.
> 
> But seriously when was WWE allowed to show WWF logos? Just for this and next week?


far from being quote of night, its ignorance at its best. They can't use the AE WF logo.


----------



## Oda Nobunaga (Jun 12, 2006)

We need some Bob Backlund on RAW and it will be complete.


----------



## just1988 (Jun 15, 2009)

Frozen Inferno said:


> So do we get a "Stand up for WWE" segment this week since Linda lost?


We did get 2 in the arena, wether they air them is another story though. They may have just used it as a a way to fill open air while they held time for ad-breaks.


----------



## alejbr4 (May 31, 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kr9TspUvigM


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Poor Goldy.


----------



## PikachuMan (Oct 12, 2006)

the goldust/arksana storyline deserves to be on raw


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*When Cole goes heel I love it.*


----------



## Klebold (Dec 6, 2009)

Okay Goldust - the novelty has worn off. Please leave.


----------



## TNAwesomeness (Jun 25, 2010)

lol at the tears


----------



## cindel25 (Jul 21, 2010)

tsk tsk aksana!


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

Why did they do the one thing that could have helped Ted Jr on NXT!?


----------



## MovieStarR™ (Aug 28, 2007)

Man, this tag team division is WEAK.


----------



## WCWnWo4Life (Sep 1, 2009)

Goldust buried tonight. Right here.


----------



## perro (Nov 19, 2008)

i love ted's new theme


----------



## CandyCoatedChaos (Dec 15, 2009)

Goldust? Really? They're gonna have wank matches all night because of the main event taking up all the bigger characters. 

Wait for primo.


----------



## jfs1408 (Oct 6, 2010)

You can kiss being taken seriously away when you've got Debiase's theme music


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

How can anyone turn down a handsome man like Goldust??


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*Will Ted ever be taken seriously again?*


----------



## Rated_RKO_2009 (Aug 7, 2009)

I cant believe Im actually starting to like hearing michael cole on commentary


----------



## Eyeball Nipple (Mar 29, 2010)

*Ted Dibiase...*


----------



## Sheik (Sep 25, 2006)

"The cabs are here"

Did Michael fucking Cole just quote Jersey Shore?!!?


----------



## ShaggyK (Apr 1, 2008)

holy shit did Cole just do a Jersey Shore reference? 

is it T-Shit time too Cole?


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

Whatever potential I saw in Dibiase the younger gets buried more and more every time he forces me to listen to that GODAWFUL theme. I think I might genuinely resent him for it.


----------



## Ryan (Aug 26, 2008)

EmoDust?


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

Maryse looks bored.


----------



## Klebold (Dec 6, 2009)

Here we go - Ted DiBiase.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

LadyCroft said:


> *Will Ted ever be taken seriously again?*


Not unless he can develop some personality.


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

Ted might be taken seriously if he did gay porn. MIGHT


----------



## jfs1408 (Oct 6, 2010)

Silent Alarm said:


> Maryse looks bored.


She's watching the match, ofcourse she looks that way


----------



## TNAwesomeness (Jun 25, 2010)

Silent Alarm said:


> Maryse looks bored.


Look who she walked out with.


----------



## Bapetacular (Sep 6, 2010)

Ted Dibiase is a very talent........ good superstar I'll enjoy when he gets the WWE World Heavweight Title.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*I wonder if WWE is prejudiced against the color gold since Cole doesn't like Goldust. 



*a few will get that reference**


----------



## ShaggyK (Apr 1, 2008)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TfKc1oLd7Vw


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

Derek said:


> Not unless he can develop some personality.


and a better theme


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

Derek said:


> Not unless he can develop some personality.


So yeah, that'd be a no.


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

Love Maryse's long straight hair. Makes her look like a goddess.


----------



## Oda Nobunaga (Jun 12, 2006)

LadyCroft said:


> *Will Ted ever be taken seriously again?*


Was he ever taken seriously?


----------



## planetarydeadlock (Aug 3, 2010)

CandyCoatedChaos said:


> Goldust? Really? They're gonna have wank matches all night because of the main event taking up all the bigger characters.
> 
> Wait for primo.


Primo was squashed by Big Zeke in a Superstars dark match.


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

Maryse throws Cole a dirty look :lmao


----------



## MovieStarR™ (Aug 28, 2007)

Can't believe I'm about to say this, but I like Josh Matthew over Lawler on Raw...


----------



## Agmaster (Sep 13, 2010)

oh shit cole a dick


----------



## Cynic (Jan 31, 2010)

Beelzebubs said:


> EmoDust?


We've seen that before.


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

Josh > Lawler 


Fire Lawler and keep Josh on RAW.


----------



## Ryan (Aug 26, 2008)

I got Baywatch flashbacks then.


----------



## Klebold (Dec 6, 2009)

Fuck she has a hot ass.


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

MovieStarR™ said:


> Can't believe I'm about to say this, but I like Josh Matthew over Lawler on Raw...


josh and cole have very good chemistry, they are awesome on NXT.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Aksana just wanted the belt.


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

holy confusion


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

Goldust's bitch wants the title in the divorce!


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*:lmao Ted loses again :lmao

I think Maryse has a better win record than Teddy.*


----------



## Kazz (Nov 1, 2004)

TehJerichoFan said:


> Ted might be taken seriously if he did gay porn. MIGHT


Repair man: "I'm sorry Mr. DiBiase, but, I'm not into that kind of thing.
Ted: "Everybody has a price" *winks*


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

Straight to Cash Converters with that belt.


----------



## WCWnWo4Life (Sep 1, 2009)

Ok so maybe creative still has plans for Goldust...maybe?


----------



## HockeyGoalieEh (Apr 10, 2010)

WCW Rules said:


> For some reason, they can use the New Generation WWF logo but not the Attitude Era logo.


The old New Generation W.W.F. logo came before any pending litigation from the World Wildlife Fund. The World Wildlife Fund sued the W.W.F. during the attitude era when they were declared as an international entity. The old New Generation was retired prior to the injunction so they're still allowed to use it, just not as a primary logo.


----------



## Austin:316_UK (Jul 20, 2008)

planetarydeadlock said:


> Primo was squashed by Big Zeke in a Superstars dark match.


Squashed is harsh.

He was well beaten but he did get a little bit of offence in. too much offence imo considering what they're trying to do with Jackson.


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose (Mar 27, 2009)

The Dibiases used to own the Rhodes family, now look what's happened!


----------



## Von Doom (Oct 27, 2010)

God how many times is Maryse gonna grab the belt, before Aksana snatches it setting up next week? getting boring now.


----------



## PhilThePain (Aug 17, 2009)

Maryse had a match and managed on the same night. Will she get paid double?

If TNA holds a PPV and no one watches, did it ever happen?


----------



## Klebold (Dec 6, 2009)

WWE 2010 = WWE 1990, same kiddy product but without the unique characters or larger than life physiques.


----------



## PikachuMan (Oct 12, 2006)

Klebold said:


> Fuck she has a hot ass.


I know. Eastern European women don't typically have that figure, but damn, Arksana is rocking it so right.


----------



## cindel25 (Jul 21, 2010)

I missed the backstage segments. Bring them back WWE.


----------



## planetarydeadlock (Aug 3, 2010)

Goldust is a great worker still, but he has the honour of having Otunga pin him clean.


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

eww hogan


----------



## IJ (Oct 29, 2010)

:lmao @ "Maryse won't come near us since your here" and then she walks over.


----------



## joshman82 (Feb 1, 2010)

Klebold said:


> WWE 2010 = WWE 1990, same kiddy product but without the unique characters or larger than life physiques.


the smartest thing iv'e seen on these forums in days. thank you!


----------



## alejbr4 (May 31, 2009)

seriously does hogan actually make sales, im sick of this commercial with aikman. omg its hogan im going to buy this crappy overpriced tv instead of getting the cheaper large flat screen :O


----------



## ShaggyK (Apr 1, 2008)

ok, they're in England tonight....WE WANT LAYLA *clap clap clap clapclapclap*


----------



## [MDB] (Oct 9, 2006)

I'm actually secretly liking this Goldust/Akasana & DiBiase/Maryse stuff. Yeah it's silly, but @ least each party is being utilized somewhat. Goldust and DiBiase have some solid chemistry. Hopefully they spice it up a bit


----------



## Klebold (Dec 6, 2009)

WWE need more backstage skits and vignettes and interviews.


----------



## PhilThePain (Aug 17, 2009)

TeaZy said:


> :lmao @ "Maryse won't come near us since your here" and then she walks over.


she walked over a few minutes after the fact


----------



## pewpewpew (Oct 27, 2010)

So are Orton's other 3 "mystery" partners the zookeeper, big zeke and idk Khali?


----------



## CandyCoatedChaos (Dec 15, 2009)

Where is this Sheamus segment they promised two fucking advert breaks ago. He better be in the ME too.


----------



## Klebold (Dec 6, 2009)

joshman82 said:


> the smartest thing iv'e seen on these forums in days. thank you!


Just so we're clear, I was criticising WWE 2010. Not sure.


----------



## DanTheMan07 (Sep 27, 2010)

Otunga in action, here come the ratings..


----------



## WCWnWo4Life (Sep 1, 2009)

uhhh...the 10-man tag is now? What's the freaking main event?

EDIT: Fuck up on my part. Apologies.


----------



## Hajduk1911 (Mar 12, 2010)

wait what happened to the tea party? I'm actually looking forward to it lol

will Sheamus get some Irish heat?


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

PhilThePain said:


> she walked over a few minutes after the fact


*But the point still stands. *


----------



## PhilThePain (Aug 17, 2009)

John Cena should make a pink shirt for the lolz


----------



## HockeyGoalieEh (Apr 10, 2010)

alejbr4 said:


> seriously does hogan actually make sales, im sick of this commercial with aikman. omg its hogan im going to buy this crappy overpriced tv instead of getting the cheaper large flat screen :O


The funny thing is he walked into a Best Buy in Clearwater and purchased like 30k in home theater equipment recently.


----------



## pewpewpew (Oct 27, 2010)

WCWnWo4Life said:


> uhhh...the 10-man tag is now? What's the freaking main event?


Cena is going against Otunga


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

WCWnWo4Life said:


> uhhh...the 10-man tag is now? What's the freaking main event?


*I think this is Cena's match... not the tag match. *


----------



## Eyeball Nipple (Mar 29, 2010)

So, we're never g0onna see Cena in a Nexus T and hat, I guess. Not a big deal, but it would've been cool.


----------



## alejbr4 (May 31, 2009)

i wonder how much money vince is losing by not having a special edition nexus cena shirt. i mean i dont like cena , but im pretty sure vince would make a ton of money off that


----------



## CandyCoatedChaos (Dec 15, 2009)

I'm rooting for Otunga. I secretly love him.AND HIS JACKET!


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

English Slags, nice. Nice.


----------



## Von Doom (Oct 27, 2010)

What the fuck? Did I fall asleep during the Hart vs Uso match and dream the "tea party" up?


----------



## Agmaster (Sep 13, 2010)

That hoodie is fucking hot


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

fuck otunga


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

Is Otunga's jacket bedazzled?


----------



## Sheik (Sep 25, 2006)

Otungas hoodie is fucking sick. Where can I get me one of those?!


----------



## PhilThePain (Aug 17, 2009)

LadyCroft said:


> *But the point still stands. *


it does stand but it's misleading. plus she left immediately


----------



## jfs1408 (Oct 6, 2010)

So I'm guessing this is the part where Otunga battles Poppa Doc, right?


----------



## perro (Nov 19, 2008)

Nexus hoodie......ok that's pretty fucking awesome


----------



## Ditcka (Jul 6, 2010)

lol, sparkly Nexus hoodie


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

otunga omfg get that hoody off you look like a tool


----------



## ShaggyK (Apr 1, 2008)

Otunga you arent a boxer....


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

I dig the hoodie.


----------



## [MDB] (Oct 9, 2006)

Nexus hoodies <== goes to show those T-Shirts are selling quite well.


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose (Mar 27, 2009)

OK, Nexus and David Otunga especially suck. But that hoodie is dope!


----------



## pewpewpew (Oct 27, 2010)

lol gangster otunga rocking the sweater


----------



## HockeyGoalieEh (Apr 10, 2010)

Woah, Nexus hoodie!


----------



## EdEddNEddy (Jan 22, 2009)

Botchtunga is on his way....get ready to be destroyed Otunga and then get ready to get kicked out for being you.


----------



## Hammertron (Dec 11, 2007)

oooh i like that hoodie


----------



## Cynic (Jan 31, 2010)

Did Otunga just rip off Christian's 2005 schtick?


----------



## cindel25 (Jul 21, 2010)

ooh i want a Nexus hoodie!!


----------



## RawIsWiz28 (Nov 10, 2009)

First time I feel sorry for Otunga 
He's gonna get destroyed and he doesn't know it 

Anybody find it annoying that they don't make Cena wear a Nexus shirt?


----------



## WCWnWo4Life (Sep 1, 2009)

Great here come the "FUCK I GOTTA HAVE THAT NEXUS HOODY!!! AHH!!!!" smarks.


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

Harris waddling up the ramp :lmao


----------



## Rated_RKO_2009 (Aug 7, 2009)

Nice Nexus jacket btw


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

He cant even run properly hahahaha


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

KICK HIS ASS CENA!!


----------



## Klebold (Dec 6, 2009)

Attire that isn't a basic T-Shirt for Otunga/!??!?!?!?!??!!/2we


----------



## joshman82 (Feb 1, 2010)

Klebold said:


> Just so we're clear, I was criticising WWE 2010. Not sure.


but it's true. older fans liked the wwf 20 years ago. the younger fans today just don't get it. all they know is the beloved attitude era and are pissed off because no one says ass anymore.


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

Ya know, I never wanted to believe it, but...

You're either Nexus, or black.


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

hmm
Cena takes out young
Cena takes out tavern
Cena takes out otunga










CENA HATES BLACKS


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

Is it just me or does Otunga look really ashy?


----------



## CandyCoatedChaos (Dec 15, 2009)

Otunga is the RENEGADE MASTER.


----------



## HockeyGoalieEh (Apr 10, 2010)

And I realized after the fact that the hoodie in fact has sequins... yeah, that's something.

lol @ Otunga running away. It's like he realizes he sucks.


----------



## Von Doom (Oct 27, 2010)

Cena dropkick wtf?


----------



## Ryan (Aug 26, 2008)

First time we've seen the majority of the IWC rooting for Cena to squash somebody in a long ass time. I'd prefer slow and painful.


----------



## planetarydeadlock (Aug 3, 2010)

Otunga showing British chav culture right there with the hoodie.


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

lets go cena, cena suxs hahahahaha


----------



## jfs1408 (Oct 6, 2010)

Otunga looked like a member of the Pope's congregation last night when he walked out. And it's me and like 3 people that get that


----------



## rodgersv (Feb 14, 2008)

DX-Superkick said:


> Ya know, I never wanted to believe it, but...
> 
> You're either Nexus, or black.


So Alex Riley should fit right in then.


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

Even Ashley and Candice are better wrestlers than Otunga.


----------



## Rated_RKO_2009 (Aug 7, 2009)

Wrestling>Cena said:


> hmm
> Cena takes out young
> Cena takes out tavern
> Cena takes out otunga
> ...



hhhmmmmmm........good point actually. lol


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

LISTEN TO ALL THOSE CENA SUCKS CHANTS. THOSE ARE OTUNGA MARKS [email protected]#!!


----------



## Goatlord (Aug 26, 2009)

LMAO smiling people chanting "Cena sucks".


----------



## Kazz (Nov 1, 2004)

Wrestling>Cena said:


> hmm
> Cena takes out young
> Cena takes out tavern
> Cena takes out otunga
> ...


He's obviously jealous of their superiour rapping talents.


----------



## Poppin' Fresh (Dec 14, 2008)

Otunga vs. Khali, 2 out of 3 falls @ WM. Make it happen Vince.


----------



## WCWnWo4Life (Sep 1, 2009)

I look away for ONE second and Otunga is running away. Seriously how the hell is he supposed to get over when he's doing this shit?

And before you Otunga haters say "He CAN'T get over. He sucks!" lemme just say shut the fuck up. Creative wants to use him in more broad of angle apparently so they have to get him over enough with the fans to succeed with this. Running away is NOT getting over.


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

josh just botched there


----------



## Ryan (Aug 26, 2008)

planetarydeadlock said:


> Otunga showing British chav culture right there with the hoodie.


He needs a baseball cap, a f ag, a bottle of white lighting and a 14 year old girl pushing a pram with 7 kids in.


----------



## Agmaster (Sep 13, 2010)

Oh my lord...Otunga really is Black Miz.

Btw, lol at heel face after the win


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

BURY THAT MOTHERFUCKER


----------



## alejbr4 (May 31, 2009)

damn cena , almost dropping him right on his head jeez


----------



## DanTheMan07 (Sep 27, 2010)

Otunga didn't even looked phased after that FU... Otunga is a beast


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

That double handed tap was fucking hilarious. Just what I expect from a clown like Otunga. Can he go away now please?


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

Sunglasses on top of your head, doing the you can't see me thing. Yeah, that's when you know you're a douchebag tool.


----------



## MysticRVD (Jan 30, 2006)

STF looked more fake than usual lol. It looks like he just gave him a hug


----------



## CandyCoatedChaos (Dec 15, 2009)

I LIKE Otunga.


----------



## Von Doom (Oct 27, 2010)

WWE turning Otunga into a jobber can fuck off.


----------



## HockeyGoalieEh (Apr 10, 2010)

John Cena had a chance to take out a black guy and didn't do it?!


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

Technical masterpiece by two of the best right there :side:


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

OMG WWE R RACIST PRICKS!!!!1111


----------



## JStoner (Jun 10, 2010)

Otunga to interfere in the 10 man tag match later


----------



## [MDB] (Oct 9, 2006)

Meh. I didn't like that. They should of made Otunga creditability like Justin Gabriel had against John Cena before. I'm not a huge fan of Otunga but he was pretty much buried.


----------



## Oda Nobunaga (Jun 12, 2006)

There's some subliminal message going on in WWE.


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

Instant Karma said:


> That double handed tap was fucking hilarious. Just what I expect from a clown like Otunga. Can he go away now please?


He can't even tap out right. :lmao


----------



## Ryan (Aug 26, 2008)

HockeyGoalieEh said:


> John Cena had a chance to take out a black guy and didn't do it?!


Must have made a deal with Riley.


----------



## jfs1408 (Oct 6, 2010)

JStoner said:


> Otunga to interfere in the 10 man tag match later


Does he botch himself on his way to the ring?


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

I got cabs here lol


----------



## rodgersv (Feb 14, 2008)

WCW Rules said:


> There's some subliminal message going on in WWE.


Nothing subliminal about that you either dance or get buried no two ways about it.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Cena just said Cabs are here.


----------



## ZeGermanz (Oct 5, 2010)

How can WWE be so racist, yet there biggest draw is the Worlds Strongest Man who is black! It doesn't make sense I tell ya!

I bet Darren Young is on Orton's team though.


----------



## Ditcka (Jul 6, 2010)

christ you guys nitpick Otunga


----------



## Ryan (Aug 26, 2008)

Ditcka said:


> christ you guys nitpick Otunga


It's the only entertainment the guy provides us


----------



## JStoner (Jun 10, 2010)

jfs1408 said:


> Does he botch himself on his way to the ring?


He'll trip halfway down.


----------



## cindel25 (Jul 21, 2010)

lol funniest match eva!


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

*GWAAHAHAAA BEHOLD THE FUTURE OF THE BUSINESS BOW DOWN*


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

Time for you ghouls to learn some etiquette from Santino's tea party.


----------



## pewpewpew (Oct 27, 2010)

YES MORE OTUNGA


----------



## Klebold (Dec 6, 2009)

Is Otunga black?


----------



## mdking1010 (Jul 19, 2010)

boringgggggggg ass raw =(


----------



## Magsimus (Mar 21, 2008)

lol he botches tagz!!1!!11!! 

And yet more screen time, at least the guy has a personality which is more than can be said of the FCW drones.


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

Otunga's gone.


----------



## jfs1408 (Oct 6, 2010)

Klebold said:


> Is Otunga black?


Why else would everyone treat him like shit?


----------



## EdEddNEddy (Jan 22, 2009)

BYE BYE BOTCHTUNGA!


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

how will he be against them if he loses?


----------



## pewpewpew (Oct 27, 2010)

AMAZING


----------



## ZeGermanz (Oct 5, 2010)

Capital of the North? Stop making up bull Cole.


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

After being riddled with Otunga's awfulness for long enough, here comes Kozlov to save the day.


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

Klebold said:


> Is Otunga black?


Seeing as how he's getting booted from Nexus, duh!


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

:lmao oh man, this should be good


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

LOOK AT MEH SEXEH BOIS!!!!111111111


----------



## Klebold (Dec 6, 2009)

:lmao:lmao:lmao

Santino > Raw.


----------



## Von Doom (Oct 27, 2010)

Otunga's last match will be tomorrow evening, WWE wishes him all the best in his future [endeavours]


----------



## JStoner (Jun 10, 2010)

Remember when Kozlov was an unbeatable monster?


----------



## RawIsWiz28 (Nov 10, 2009)

Klebold said:


> Is Otunga black?


For the most part 


I have the weirdest feeling thus will be the best segment of the night


----------



## Magsimus (Mar 21, 2008)

:lmao Santino and Kozlov are awesome.


----------



## jfs1408 (Oct 6, 2010)

At least no one came out as Sherlock Holmes...yet


----------



## Ryan (Aug 26, 2008)

You don't have tea with Limes, you use Lemons! And fucking respect to Santinov those outfits are pimp.


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

Everything but an Englishman doing a tea party. Guess Vince is going for international diplomacy.


----------



## Ditcka (Jul 6, 2010)

Kozlov needs to dress like that all the time


what a gentleman!


----------



## CandyCoatedChaos (Dec 15, 2009)

Barrett plays such a good .....

SHEAMUS TIMEE.


----------



## WCWnWo4Life (Sep 1, 2009)

So Otunga out of Nexus as of tomorrow.

SO if Otunga does start a Nexus 2.0 so far he has Tarver and Skip. Anybody else?


----------



## LBGetBack (Feb 6, 2007)

ha, barely any of the Nexus original members are even in the group anymore. Young, Tarver, Bryan, Sheffield....now Otunga.


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

Kozlov actually looking damn sharp in that suit.


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose (Mar 27, 2009)

Man, I swear Kozlov's smile is more infectious than SARS!!!


----------



## Von Doom (Oct 27, 2010)

More stereotypes ffs :lmao


----------



## Eyeball Nipple (Mar 29, 2010)

I don't wanna take credit for it, and I forget who said it or where, but it was on these forums:

*"You're either Nexus, or you're black."*

:lmao


----------



## pewpewpew (Oct 27, 2010)

POP!!


----------



## DanTheMan07 (Sep 27, 2010)

There aren't enough limes right now.


----------



## Ryan (Aug 26, 2008)

Holy fuck MJ is back from the dead hunting down Cena fans!


----------



## RawIsWiz28 (Nov 10, 2009)

Damn the crowd is awesome 
I haven't been watching long but have they been this good all night?


----------



## Bapetacular (Sep 6, 2010)

wade hates nikkuhs like me..... good. . .. .


----------



## Oda Nobunaga (Jun 12, 2006)

WCWnWo4Life said:


> So Otunga out of Nexus as of tomorrow.
> 
> SO if Otunga does start a Nexus 2.0 so far he has Tarver and Skip. Anybody else?


Skip is still considered a member. He'd only have Young and Tarver.


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

Beelzebubs said:


> You don't have tea with Limes, you use Lemons! And fucking respect to Santinov those outfits are pimp.


So this segment has too many limes?


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Jordo said:


> how will he be against them if he loses?


Well obviously he won't be apart of Nexus (he'll be kicked out) if he loses, so he's against them.

"You're either Nexus or against us".


----------



## EdEddNEddy (Jan 22, 2009)

An Italian & An Russian walk into a tea party


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

Santino is fucking lol :lmao


----------



## cindel25 (Jul 21, 2010)

take it off ? lol


----------



## WCWnWo4Life (Sep 1, 2009)

I heard no pop in the Tea Party promo, but when he comes out in this drag he gets a huge pop from the crowd.

fpalm


----------



## PikachuMan (Oct 12, 2006)

pity clap


----------



## Hammertron (Dec 11, 2007)

santino can do no wrong!


----------



## jfs1408 (Oct 6, 2010)

They drive on the right side in Italy?


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

Santino is good at controlling the crowd!


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose (Mar 27, 2009)

WCWnWo4Life said:


> So Otunga out of Nexus as of tomorrow.
> 
> SO if Otunga does start a Nexus 2.0 so far he has Tarver and Skip. Anybody else?



Darren Young.


----------



## Rated_RKO_2009 (Aug 7, 2009)

LEGEND


----------



## bme (Sep 23, 2005)

WCWnWo4Life said:


> So Otunga out of Nexus as of tomorrow.
> 
> SO if Otunga does start a Nexus 2.0 so far he has Tarver and Skip. Anybody else?


Darren Young


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

Shaymoose.


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

Lobsterhead.


----------



## CandyCoatedChaos (Dec 15, 2009)

YEAHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH!


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

Wahey, the Fella is here.


----------



## WCWnWo4Life (Sep 1, 2009)

Too many limes!


----------



## RawIsWiz28 (Nov 10, 2009)

Let's get some massive heat


----------



## PikachuMan (Oct 12, 2006)

too many limes


----------



## Eyeball Nipple (Mar 29, 2010)

Santino's hilarious!


----------



## ZeGermanz (Oct 5, 2010)

It's a Shameful thing. Lobster Head, Too many limes, Too many Limes.


----------



## Panzer (May 31, 2007)

Sheamus frowns at the lack of limes at the tea party.


----------



## PhilThePain (Aug 17, 2009)

Sheamus is a two-time WWE Champion. He deserves better than this


----------



## DanTheMan07 (Sep 27, 2010)

You're watching Santino's tea party, idk why, but ya are.


----------



## Ditcka (Jul 6, 2010)

Kozlov totally looks like a Guy Ritchie character!


----------



## EdEddNEddy (Jan 22, 2009)

Too Many Limes!!!.....wait.....there are no limes at tea parties....


----------



## Von Doom (Oct 27, 2010)

<Stands and applauds Sheamus>


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

Now for the rest of his career as long as he has that theme I will always hear it's a shameful thing, Lobsterhead


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

PhilThePain said:


> Sheamus is a two-time WWE Champion. He deserves better than this


Quoted for the truth


----------



## Hammertron (Dec 11, 2007)

im strangly enjoying this -


----------



## ZeGermanz (Oct 5, 2010)

Shiiiiiiiiiit. Those are the exact same chairs we had at where I used to work.


----------



## pewpewpew (Oct 27, 2010)

ginger tea rofl


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

Oh god damn it, I actually just burst into laughter at that ginger line.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

I hope this becomes a permanent segment, well maybe not the tea party gimmick but Santino having his own talk show would be great.


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

:lmao ginger tea


----------



## PikachuMan (Oct 12, 2006)

:lmao ginger tea

best segment tonight


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

Ginger Tea!!!


----------



## Hemingway (Nov 4, 2004)

Vladimir Kozlov is American? Is Matthews supposed to be telling people this? He's definitely introduced from Moscow in the past, is he American cause he's a face?


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

I'd have the Mr. T if I were him.


----------



## HollyWood (May 2, 2006)

I would love to see Mr Bean on Raw


----------



## Rated_RKO_2009 (Aug 7, 2009)

Look at Sheamus now. Oh how the mighty have fallen.


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

Santino is my hero 8*D


----------



## Goatlord (Aug 26, 2009)

Ginger Tea


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

shamus laughing at ginger tea hahahaha


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose (Mar 27, 2009)

Jordo said:


> Quoted for the truth


No, he does deserve this. He should be curtain jerking on Superstars.


----------



## RawIsWiz28 (Nov 10, 2009)

Sheamus is the man


----------



## Nocturnal (Oct 27, 2008)

WCWnWo4Life said:


> So Otunga out of Nexus as of tomorrow.
> 
> SO if Otunga does start a Nexus 2.0 so far he has Tarver and Skip. Anybody else?


Doubt he will start one but he has young and Daniel Bryan


----------



## Von Doom (Oct 27, 2010)

I think I just woke everyone in my house up laughing at ginger tea


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

Michael Cole with the line of the night.

"Kozlov's the best part."


----------



## CandyCoatedChaos (Dec 15, 2009)

Lmfao, this shit is the shit.


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

Milky LOL.


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

Milky ginger tea.


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

Sheamus looks like he's holding in laughter :lmao


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

Sheamus is trying so hard not to laugh.

"Don't make him anger. I don't like it when he's anger."

:lmao :lmao :lmao

Santino's the most hilarious guy of this PG era.


----------



## Ryan (Aug 26, 2008)

I woulda marked for Kozlov to shout out "I'm a stallion baby!"


----------



## Panzer (May 31, 2007)

HEY FELLA! Settle down now.


----------



## jfs1408 (Oct 6, 2010)

Damn, what is up with E and skin color tonight.


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

milky ahahahahaha


----------



## RawIsWiz28 (Nov 10, 2009)

Hemingway said:


> Vladimir Kozlov is American? Is Matthews supposed to be telling people this? He's definitely introduced from Moscow in the past, is he American cause he's a face?



Yeah looks like the NXT is rubbing off 
But that might be a good thing?


----------



## planetarydeadlock (Aug 3, 2010)

Kozlov got a big pop and people were chanting his name.


----------



## pewpewpew (Oct 27, 2010)

OMG LOL


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

There better be a CM Punk Danielson interaction tonight.


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

He's making this a sitcom and they are really laughing!

That's why you travel, the audiences are hungrier for the product.


----------



## mrgagentleman (Jun 22, 2009)

Sheamus is trying SO hard not to laugh. lol


----------



## Dinky420 (Dec 12, 2006)

Sheamus is trying soooo hard not to laugh.


----------



## Frozen Inferno (Aug 3, 2010)

Was Sheamoose corpsing?


----------



## Eyeball Nipple (Mar 29, 2010)

This is totally fucking epic!


----------



## Nirvana3:16 (Aug 9, 2010)

:lmao @ the I hate Gingers sign.


----------



## Goatlord (Aug 26, 2009)

PROMO OF THE YEAR!!!!!!


----------



## Game Fiend (Sep 17, 2010)

why is this promo so funny to me.


----------



## WCWnWo4Life (Sep 1, 2009)

"I HATE GINGERS" sign. So epic.


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

Ghost. :lmao


----------



## mdking1010 (Jul 19, 2010)

ahhhhh santino is beast


----------



## Von Doom (Oct 27, 2010)

I've lost sound, FFFFFFFFFUUUUUUUU-


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

LOL @ I hate gingers sign


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

KOZLOV FUCKING OWNS


----------



## jfs1408 (Oct 6, 2010)

Eric Cartman would be proud


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

:lmao :lmao


----------



## Dinky420 (Dec 12, 2006)

SEND FOR THE MAN!


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

lol. This is quality :lmao


----------



## CandyCoatedChaos (Dec 15, 2009)

[email protected]


----------



## Agmaster (Sep 13, 2010)

This is seriously getting ... funny? Yeah, let's say funny. Ok, ok, I'll admit, in a sense, Otunga is being pushed by having dissension with nexus. And he is akin to an early black miz, albeit I find him even worse than I did mizfits. But that's not the point here. The point here is...well, let's take a look.


jfs1408 said:


> Otunga looked like a member of the Pope's congregation last night when he walked out. And it's me and like 3 people that get that


Well, they see some worth in pushing him to _his_ demographic.


DX-Superkick said:


> Ya know, I never wanted to believe it, but...
> 
> You're either Nexus, or black.


You'd think so. At first, it was just a little joke, but...


Wrestling>Cena said:


> hmm
> Cena takes out young
> Cena takes out tavern
> Cena takes out otunga
> CENA HATES BLACKS


Not so much Cena, though I guess you could see him as the vanguard of the movement. Makes his relation to R-Truth all the more curious...


WCW Rules said:


> There's some subliminal message going on in WWE.


It always was in the back of my head, but I just shook my head at it.


TehJerichoFan said:


> OMG WWE R RACIST PRICKS!!!!1111


Not _totally?_, but your position is understandable.


rodgersv said:


> Nothing subliminal about that you either dance or get buried no two ways about it.


This is what it pretty much seems to come down to. R-Truth, Kofi, MVP....they are similarly rhythmic. Don't know how to feel about this. Even if it's just by mistake, this is ridiculous.


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

Kozlov :lmao


----------



## KH Diplomats (Mar 19, 2006)

This doesn't seem "PG" but damn this is one entertaining promo! =]


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

DOUBLE DOUBLE E!


----------



## Hammertron (Dec 11, 2007)

LMAO!


----------



## It's True (Nov 24, 2008)

kovloz is awesome


----------



## RawIsWiz28 (Nov 10, 2009)

Loving this crowd


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

Double Double E

koslov chants hahahahaha


----------



## EdEddNEddy (Jan 22, 2009)

Was that a Kozlov chant!?! LOL


----------



## Cynic (Jan 31, 2010)

I can't tell if the fans are mocking Santino and Kozlov by cheering for them or if they actually like them.

Either way, it's awesome.


----------



## Ninja Rush (Dec 31, 2009)

Kozlov, trolling to the max.


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose (Mar 27, 2009)

Dear God I fucking love Kozlov's smile!!!

*KOZLOV CHANT!!!*


----------



## WCWnWo4Life (Sep 1, 2009)

Double Double E

This segment is defining the word EPIC.


----------



## Magsimus (Mar 21, 2008)

Kozlov chant! 

Awesome.


----------



## pewpewpew (Oct 27, 2010)

This is amazing


----------



## Ditcka (Jul 6, 2010)

This is probably the best non-wrestling segment i've seen in FOREVER


----------



## joshman82 (Feb 1, 2010)

double double E history...EVER!!!!! koslov chants.. ftw


----------



## cindel25 (Jul 21, 2010)

*DIES* I love me some kozlov


----------



## alejbr4 (May 31, 2009)

why is this so damn funny


----------



## Ryan (Aug 26, 2008)

jfs1408 said:


> Eric Cartman would be proud


Look at the way Sheamus is looking at Santino, it's almost like he has no soul!


----------



## mrgagentleman (Jun 22, 2009)

This is gold.

Fucking gold.


----------



## Kazz (Nov 1, 2004)

Santino made a tea-bag!


----------



## LBGetBack (Feb 6, 2007)

hilarious segment. Kozlov is great.


----------



## Nirvana3:16 (Aug 9, 2010)

:lmao this is freakin hilarious.


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

Oh look at all that wasted food!! People in Africa are starvin!!


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

:lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## CandyCoatedChaos (Dec 15, 2009)

FIRST KOZLOV CHANT EVERR.


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

and i quote


----------



## Saint Dick (Jan 21, 2006)

this is awesome


----------



## Duberry (Apr 27, 2010)




----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

The crowd bracing for the spill was awesome. OoooooooohhhhHHHHHHHHHHHH*HHHHHH!!!!!!*


----------



## Von Doom (Oct 27, 2010)

Double Double E! Superb!

Sheamus was definitely corpsing before, otherwise he'd still be laughing now :lmao

*AND I QUOTE.*


----------



## WCWnWo4Life (Sep 1, 2009)

And what do you know just as the segment is at the most epic creative shits on it with Michael Cole. Cole should be the one getting shit on.


----------



## joshman82 (Feb 1, 2010)

love the shot of the rockers....now that was a tag team!!!!


----------



## RawIsWiz28 (Nov 10, 2009)

Old School Raw commercial>>>>>WWE in 2010


----------



## Kazz (Nov 1, 2004)

TehJerichoFan said:


> Oh look at all that wasted food!! People in Africa are starvin!!


Even if they ate it they'd still be starving.
- Junior (My Wife & Kids)

lol


----------



## Nirvana3:16 (Aug 9, 2010)

Can't wait till Psych returns.


----------



## Hammertron (Dec 11, 2007)

some people were born with mics in their hands, santino is one of them.


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

anyone notice the old school look in that commercial? from the usa logo to the simple text, WWE are the best at this kinda of stuff.


----------



## Panzer (May 31, 2007)

So Sheamus goes from being a 2 time WWE Champion and beating Cena left and right to jobbing to Santino? :lmao

Can't wait for the old school Raw next week. Hope they open it with the 1st theme.


----------



## ShaggyK (Apr 1, 2008)

i actually enjoyed the Santino/Sheamus segment


----------



## Shazayum (Jan 4, 2010)

omfg that whole segment had me rolling :lmao


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

So no Bryan or Punk tonight? that just fucking sucks.


----------



## CandyCoatedChaos (Dec 15, 2009)

Says something when Kozlov and Santino are in the best segment on Raw.


----------



## alejbr4 (May 31, 2009)

gregoryhelms1 said:


> So no Bryan or Punk tonight? that just fucking sucks.


theres still a tag match with 3 open spots, and punk is injured


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

Not sure why people think anyone is above being in genuinely entertaining segments. Nobody can be in the main event constantly. I MUCH MUCH MUCH prefer this to squash matches.


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

A plate of appreciation? :lmao


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

gregoryhelms1 said:


> So no Bryan or Punk tonight? that just fucking sucks.


Punk is injured and Bryan well.......just wait till the main event


----------



## wutsajentsch (Nov 9, 2010)

This is the worse Raw I have seen since DX went under the ring to midget court..horrible!


----------



## LBGetBack (Feb 6, 2007)

LOL at that scream.


----------



## Serpent01 (Dec 5, 2007)

gregoryhelms1 said:


> So no Bryan or Punk tonight? that just fucking sucks.


Bryan could possibly be in the ME. Punk is injured.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

alejbr4 said:


> theres still a tag match with 3 open spots, and punk is injured


What Punk is injured? how bad?


----------



## Ryan (Aug 26, 2008)

wutsajentsch said:


> This is the worse Raw I have seen since DX went under the ring to midget court..horrible!


What an insightful first post.


----------



## wildx213 (Feb 3, 2006)

pretty boring raw


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

Whoa, Santino had a tie instant DQ!


----------



## DanTheMan07 (Sep 27, 2010)

AND I QUOTE


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

Santino will win again, count-out or something.


----------



## ZeGermanz (Oct 5, 2010)

gregoryhelms1 said:


> What Punk is injured? how bad?


Back next year I believe?


----------



## AlwaysBrave (Jan 6, 2010)

"Well that's what all good superstars do, walk around with their wrestling gear on underneath."- Cole
"How do you know that."-Josh
*silence*
:lmao


----------



## Agmaster (Sep 13, 2010)

cole killing the entertainment


----------



## joshman82 (Feb 1, 2010)

Instant Karma said:


> Not sure why people think anyone is above being in genuinely entertaining segments. Nobody can be in the main event constantly. I MUCH MUCH MUCH prefer this to squash matches.


i agree


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

Right now?!?! :lmao


----------



## Von Doom (Oct 27, 2010)

And he quotes!


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

3 times in one night


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

gregoryhelms1 said:


> What Punk is injured? how bad?


he's out for 3 months I think


----------



## LBGetBack (Feb 6, 2007)

right now? LMAO


----------



## Hammertron (Dec 11, 2007)

"get back in the ring fella" lol, good crowd despite not being live


----------



## EdEddNEddy (Jan 22, 2009)

Damn Santino got run down


----------



## hazuki (Aug 3, 2006)

GET IN FELLA.


----------



## CandyCoatedChaos (Dec 15, 2009)

Another roll up coming.


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

Sheamus is a Game killer and a Cobra killer?


----------



## mrgagentleman (Jun 22, 2009)

Damn.

That was real to me dammit.


----------



## Rated_RKO_2009 (Aug 7, 2009)

I cant lie, this has been a very entertaining Raw so far.


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

:lmao low blow


----------



## DanTheMan07 (Sep 27, 2010)

Waiting for the random John Morrison appearance..


----------



## Von Doom (Oct 27, 2010)

If Shaymoose loses this I'll get so hot.

Edit: Low blow ffs :lmao


----------



## Ditcka (Jul 6, 2010)

wouldn't it be better to build a Sheamus v Kozlov fued??


----------



## ShaggyK (Apr 1, 2008)

wtf??


----------



## Agmaster (Sep 13, 2010)

I lolled. "right now?"


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose (Mar 27, 2009)

Right in the Ginger Balls!!!


----------



## alejbr4 (May 31, 2009)

sheamus beast mode


----------



## pewpewpew (Oct 27, 2010)

JoMo for the save?


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

Santino just murdered via bro kick.


----------



## CandyCoatedChaos (Dec 15, 2009)

Or that. Here comes Morrison, sticking his fuckin nose in.


----------



## EdEddNEddy (Jan 22, 2009)

Did Santino just low blow someone?


----------



## PhilThePain (Aug 17, 2009)

sheamus no-sells testicle pain!


----------



## Von Doom (Oct 27, 2010)

excellent brogue kick fella, despite the achey balls.


----------



## cindel25 (Jul 21, 2010)

oh lawd oh hai john morrison


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

Morrison wooooo


----------



## USCena (Apr 5, 2005)

why is JMo helping santino? Doesn't he already have Kozlov?


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Wrestling>Cena said:


> he's out for 3 months I think


Damn that sucks right when he was about to get into a program with Bryan.


----------



## alejbr4 (May 31, 2009)

PhilThePain said:


> sheamus no-sells testicle pain!


beast mode


----------



## Hammertron (Dec 11, 2007)

by far not the worst raw in weeks if you ask me - its been entertaining at least heh


----------



## EdEddNEddy (Jan 22, 2009)

Tonight On Mystery: Inspector Morse investigates the death of Santino


----------



## bjnelson19705 (Jul 14, 2008)

i hope sheamus goes over morrison if they have a match at survivor series.


----------



## ShaggyK (Apr 1, 2008)

sooo Santino takes the kick, then those knees to the head....and just gets up and walks away?


----------



## Agmaster (Sep 13, 2010)

Here's hopins Seamus smashes the goofy outta Santino's head. For like 1 fight.


----------



## Ryan (Aug 26, 2008)

USCena said:


> why is JMo helping santino? Doesn't he already have Kozlov?


To help him get more over.


----------



## Ditcka (Jul 6, 2010)

Eddie Vedder saves the day once again


----------



## CandyCoatedChaos (Dec 15, 2009)

FUCK. Morrison ruins the best SEGMENT EVARR.


----------



## Von Doom (Oct 27, 2010)

Michael Cole shares my views obviously, he said "John Morrison, again!?" at exactly the same time as I did :S


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

oh my gawd that was shocking promo change


----------



## ZeGermanz (Oct 5, 2010)

Road to Wrestlemania HAS BEGUN


----------



## Kazz (Nov 1, 2004)

Only 2 weeks until the Survivor Series. We need to get some teams sorted out folks!


----------



## HockeyGoalieEh (Apr 10, 2010)

Everyone knows gingers don't have balls.


----------



## pewpewpew (Oct 27, 2010)

Barrett is very very sneaky


----------



## TNAwesomeness (Jun 25, 2010)

I guess cena doesn't have anything better to do than watch tv


----------



## joshman82 (Feb 1, 2010)

why would someone attack a former 2 time champ? because he's a 2 time champ! to make an impact! fuckin cole reverted back to his old smackdown ways...


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

Barrett: Now Cena you're gonna shave my back!

Cena: But!

Barrett: No Questions Asked!


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

that star wars commercial is wicked


----------



## Nirvana3:16 (Aug 9, 2010)

Barrett is Awesome.


----------



## CandyCoatedChaos (Dec 15, 2009)

I would cut out Jedwards vocal chords.


----------



## USCena (Apr 5, 2005)

Beelzebubs said:


> To help him get more over.


But it makes more sense for Kozlov to help...fpalm


----------



## Bapetacular (Sep 6, 2010)

hi!!!!!!!


----------



## 193503 (Feb 14, 2010)

DX-Superkick said:


> Barrett: Now Cena you're gonna shave my back!
> 
> Cena: But!
> 
> Barrett: No Questions Asked!


i have to ask.. where is your avatar from.. and who is that?


----------



## Eyeball Nipple (Mar 29, 2010)

Instant Karma said:


> Not sure why people think anyone is above being in genuinely entertaining segments. Nobody can be in the main event constantly. I MUCH MUCH MUCH prefer this to squash matches.


This.

You guys have heard of DX, right? Just asking. Or Rock-n-Sock? Good. Loosen the panties, and enjoy the show, then.


----------



## PhilThePain (Aug 17, 2009)

Ditcka said:


> Eddie Vedder saves the day once again


freeeeeeeeeezin' as he sat o a pillow made of concrete


----------



## Sheik (Sep 25, 2006)

It's definitely looking like they're ending the brand split.


----------



## hazuki (Aug 3, 2006)

stand up for WWE still?


----------



## Agmaster (Sep 13, 2010)

ug...stand up...and go piss


----------



## DanTheMan07 (Sep 27, 2010)

I hate the stand up commercials but this is actually a good one.


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

stand up for wwe again ffs


----------



## Ryan (Aug 26, 2008)

And we thought this'd stop after Linda lost. Now it's just at the point of bawwing.


----------



## joshman82 (Feb 1, 2010)

best wwe promo!


----------



## bjnelson19705 (Jul 14, 2008)

Oh god, not this againfpalm

At least this is watchable though


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose (Mar 27, 2009)

Dear God, no more of these fucking Stand Up for the WWE bullshit!!!


----------



## RatedRudy (Dec 12, 2009)

this is fucking bullshit, this stand up for bullshit is still going on, what a waste of valuable airtime, retards, pure retards


----------



## wutsajentsch (Nov 9, 2010)

Wow they created a commercial for smackdowns match with Nexus vs edge already, and barret just made it 40 mins ago..hmm crazy :/


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

Brogue Kick or Carbon Footprint what do u prefer


----------



## Von Doom (Oct 27, 2010)

Keep forgetting that Harris' dad was Irwin Shyster


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

Nexus help Kane on the PPV, So on friday Kane better return the favor


----------



## Hammertron (Dec 11, 2007)

this stand up for wwe bit was okay. just cool looking back of course


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose (Mar 27, 2009)

Aresenio FTW!!!


----------



## TNAwesomeness (Jun 25, 2010)

that guy looks kinda like goldust


----------



## Rated_RKO_2009 (Aug 7, 2009)

STAND UP FOR WWE DAMIT


----------



## Sheik (Sep 25, 2006)

HOLY SHIT Goldust lost a ton of weight.


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

holy fuck goldie


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

It just occurred to me that these second and third generation susperstars are all crap on the mic.


----------



## pewpewpew (Oct 27, 2010)

Like others have said, this Stand Up was pretty enjoyable


----------



## alejbr4 (May 31, 2009)

wutsajentsch said:


> Wow they created a commercial for smackdowns match with Nexus vs edge already, and barret just made it 40 mins ago..hmm crazy :/


um its fake and stories are planned out ahead of time?
*shrugs*


----------



## ZeGermanz (Oct 5, 2010)

TNAwesomeness said:


> that guy looks kinda like goldust


Good job it is Goldust then...


----------



## Sphynxx (Sep 22, 2004)

No chavo?


----------



## DanTheMan07 (Sep 27, 2010)

TNAwesomeness said:


> that guy looks kinda like goldust


fpalm


----------



## Hemingway (Nov 4, 2004)

lol what percent of WWE crowds would recognize Goldust dressed like that? lol


----------



## vincent k. mcmahon (Jul 6, 2009)

too bad the uso's didn't mention umaga as their uncle


----------



## joshman82 (Feb 1, 2010)

wow, this is going to be a long main event...bout time...


----------



## PhilThePain (Aug 17, 2009)

this is the first time i hear stand up for wwe (i normally listen to albums while watching wrestling) and these stories are actually pretty cool. i guess the other ones must be bad because there so much complaining about it


----------



## Ryan (Aug 26, 2008)

Joel said:


> It just occurred to me that these second and third generation susperstars are all crap on the mic.


The Rock.


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose (Mar 27, 2009)

LOL @ the God Damn You Cole sign!


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

When they showed Goldust, I was like "who is that?" then he said he inducted Dusty and I was like "oh ok".


----------



## HockeyGoalieEh (Apr 10, 2010)

DiBiase - "I followed him around all day making him pick me up by my head."

That explains it. Andre the Giant squeezed all the charisma out of his skull.


----------



## DanTheMan07 (Sep 27, 2010)

I wonder how the England crowd will react to getting crunk with R-Truth


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

Better be quick am tired as fuck


----------



## Kazz (Nov 1, 2004)

Zack Ryder to be on the team?!


----------



## Ditcka (Jul 6, 2010)

vincent k. mcmahon said:


> too bad the uso's didn't mention umaga as their uncle


Every single Samoan wrestler is related to eachother pretty much, lol


----------



## Zaiko (Aug 19, 2010)

Joel said:


> It just occurred to me that these second and third generation susperstars are all crap on the mic.


Goldust?


----------



## Ryan (Aug 26, 2008)

JuviJuiceIsLoose said:


> LOL @ the God Damn You Cole sign!


IGN readers representing!


----------



## Duberry (Apr 27, 2010)

TEH ZOOKEEPAH


----------



## JStoner (Jun 10, 2010)

HAHA Cole for the win there. and thank god he isn't rapping.


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

ZOOKEEPAH!!!!


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

:lmao at Cole


----------



## Agmaster (Sep 13, 2010)

how....fitting. dance boy, dance


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

Bryan!


----------



## Nuski (Apr 5, 2010)

RIGHT TIME FOR ME TO GET CRUNK!


----------



## Hammertron (Dec 11, 2007)

ugh zookeeper, stop rapping, stop dancing, stop wrestling, just go away.

and woot DB!


----------



## Frozen Inferno (Aug 3, 2010)

RATINGS!!!


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

R truth in another main even omfg f off


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

The Striker said:


> ZOOKEEPAH!!!!


Holy shit, where did you come from?!


----------



## ZeGermanz (Oct 5, 2010)

HERE COME THE RATINGS!


----------



## joshman82 (Feb 1, 2010)

that silly crunk song....OH NO. lol.


----------



## Ryan (Aug 26, 2008)

Daniel Bryan getting a bigger pop than Truth lol.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

RAW just got 4 million new viewers.


----------



## DanTheMan07 (Sep 27, 2010)

Someones bout to get they ass kicked


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose (Mar 27, 2009)

Mizark!


----------



## Von Doom (Oct 27, 2010)

Kudos to whoever called it that Bryan would be in Team Orton (unless they read the spoilers)


----------



## WCWnWo4Life (Sep 1, 2009)

Bryan F'N Danielson


----------



## PikachuMan (Oct 12, 2006)

Miz with pop of the night


----------



## pewpewpew (Oct 27, 2010)

Miz cashing in after this match ftw


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Beelzebubs said:


> The Rock.


As I said. They suck.


















Joking. I was mainly talking about the ones around today. Out of all of them in that Stand Up ad, only Goldust is above average on the stick.


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

Instant Karma said:


> Holy shit, where did you come from?!


I was working on a song with the TV on mute, turned around and saw the Zookeeper. It was destiny.


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

alex riley? truth and henry better watch out


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

cole marking out sooooo hard love it


----------



## DanTheMan07 (Sep 27, 2010)

rofl at Cole, man I love this guy


----------



## wutsajentsch (Nov 9, 2010)

This is the main match, ugh this is soo lame! They need a wwe superstar to pull a Chris Benoit and kill himself or family to shake this shit up!


----------



## Rmx820 (May 25, 2009)

Cole is fucking awesome.


----------



## vincent k. mcmahon (Jul 6, 2009)

LOL @ riley and cole clapping and yelling out 'team miz'


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

:lmao at Cole hugging Riley.


----------



## Cynic (Jan 31, 2010)

Cole getting up to hug Riley is fucking hilarious. :lmao


----------



## Ninja Rush (Dec 31, 2009)

was that some "Miz is a ...got" in the crowd? have a nice night outside the arena pal.


----------



## Ryan (Aug 26, 2008)

I'm totally marking for the bromance!


----------



## Eyeball Nipple (Mar 29, 2010)

LMFAO @Cole's bromance... :lmao


----------



## Agmaster (Sep 13, 2010)

orton chewing gum. ari n cole. oh shit. miz saved us.


----------



## Ditcka (Jul 6, 2010)

Cole going to new levels to kiss Miz-Riley's ass


----------



## cindel25 (Jul 21, 2010)

oh cole lol


----------



## MysticRVD (Jan 30, 2006)

I mark for Cole's marking out for the Miz and Riley


----------



## joshman82 (Feb 1, 2010)

cole and riley are bro's. good fucking grief. lol. cole is forcing it a bit now though..


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

Cole almost broke his headset getting up to hug Riley.


----------



## Von Doom (Oct 27, 2010)

:lmao at Cole, I love the guy.


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

The Striker said:


> I was working on a song with the TV on mute, turned around and saw the Zookeeper. It was destiny.


Somehow, I imagined you just waiting for him to show up. Nothing worth commenting on unless Zookeeper or the Missing Link show up. :lmao


----------



## TNAwesomeness (Jun 25, 2010)

Beelzebubs said:


> Daniel Bryan getting a bigger pop than Truth lol.


I get a bigger pop when i go check the mail then R-Truth gets.


----------



## ZeGermanz (Oct 5, 2010)

Ninja Rush said:


> was that some "Miz is a ...got" in the crowd? have a nice night outside the arena pal.


Lol. If it's The MEN security, they won't give a shit at all.


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

Cole and Riley :lmao 

I fucking love it.


----------



## ikarinokami (Aug 28, 2008)

damn the miz got a huge pop- not pleased a heel getting such a huge pop


----------



## 193503 (Feb 14, 2010)

man cole is awesome


----------



## wildx213 (Feb 3, 2006)

Cena finally comes out with nexus


----------



## EdEddNEddy (Jan 22, 2009)

I can't believe I just saw that.....Okay Cole you just proved it. Your Jiz/Gay Rod love triangle is has just been proven.


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose (Mar 27, 2009)

joshman82 said:


> cole and riley are bro's. good fucking grief. lol. cole is forcing it a bit now though..


They put the romance in Bromance


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

pewpewpew said:


> Miz cashing in after this match ftw


Be funny if he did and lost


----------



## HockeyGoalieEh (Apr 10, 2010)

Three seconds after Mark Henry came out we had a power surge strong enough to restart my computer. Now that's drawing power.


----------



## Ryan (Aug 26, 2008)

So would Miz and Cole lovechildren be Moles?


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

Beelzebubs said:


> So would Miz and Cole lovechildren be Moles?


Cole Mizzers?


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose (Mar 27, 2009)

Beelzebubs said:


> So would Miz and Cole lovechildren be Moles?


No, they'd be douchebags.


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

With the entrance of the Miz, my sig couldn't be more true!


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

Instant Karma said:


> Somehow, I imagined you just waiting for him to show up. Nothing worth commenting on unless Zookeeper or the Missing Link show up. :lmao


I'm actually in the middle of recording Darren's new theme song which consists of a car alarm, a blender and a pan flute. :shocked:


----------



## Cynic (Jan 31, 2010)

Isn't "Hunt to Kill" a little repetitive? What else would you do? Hunt to help things live?


----------



## Eyeball Nipple (Mar 29, 2010)

Jordo said:


> Be funny if he did and lost


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

Two best wrestlers in the match in the ring right now. And here comes McGillicutty.


----------



## Ryan (Aug 26, 2008)

Total Package said:


> Cole Mizzers?


Riley and Cole lovechildren would be Rico


----------



## Von Doom (Oct 27, 2010)

Continuity break there, Cole waxing lyrical about Bryan.


----------



## DanTheMan07 (Sep 27, 2010)

Miz is awesome!


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

Was that a Miz Is Awesome chant?


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose (Mar 27, 2009)

Iron Sheik with the tweet of the night!



> fuck the nexus, I see them next week and i beat the fuck out of them. which one do i give the camel clutch first to?


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

DID HE JUST SAY JOHN CENA'S GAY? :lmao


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

JuviJuiceIsLoose said:


> Iron Sheik with the tweet of the night!


:lmao awesome


----------



## Ditcka (Jul 6, 2010)

JuviJuiceIsLoose said:


> Iron Sheik with the tweet of the night!
> 
> 
> > fuck the nexus, I see them next week and i beat the fuck out of them. which one do i give the camel clutch first to?


hahaha excellent


----------



## Ryan (Aug 26, 2008)

Cynic said:


> Isn't "Hunt to Kill" a little repetitive? What else would you do? Hunt to help things live?


Well I hunt women all the time, admittedly if I killed them they wouldn't say no as much.


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

Miz is definitely doing something to help Nexus in this match, being a heel on a face team.


----------



## Zaiko (Aug 19, 2010)

Instant Karma said:


> Was that a Miz Is Awesome chant?


Awful I think.


----------



## wutsajentsch (Nov 9, 2010)

I wish R-Truth overdosed he is terrible looks like a true hood rat!


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

botchotango

who are ya who are ya


----------



## HockeyGoalieEh (Apr 10, 2010)

Miz and Bryan on the same team looks weird.


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

wutsajentsch said:


> I wish R-Truth overdosed he is terrible looks like a true hood rat!


ehh that's a little extreme


----------



## Von Doom (Oct 27, 2010)

OTUNGGGGGGGAAAAAAAAA!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Ryan (Aug 26, 2008)

wutsajentsch said:


> I wish R-Truth overdosed he is terrible looks like a true hood rat!


That's like your 4th troll post of the night.


----------



## Nirvana3:16 (Aug 9, 2010)

Did I just hear an asshole chat? Damn this crowd is Awesome!


----------



## jfs1408 (Oct 6, 2010)

Otunga paused and thought "I'm suprised I didn't botch the walk down"


----------



## Duberry (Apr 27, 2010)

Humble that no good jabroni Otunga Sheik facking HUMBLE him!


----------



## wutsajentsch (Nov 9, 2010)

stalker much?!


----------



## alejbr4 (May 31, 2009)

Wrestling>Cena said:


> ehh that's a little extreme


a little you should have seen his post before this, wow is all i have to say


----------



## Hammertron (Dec 11, 2007)

id rather eat old eggs for breakfast lunch and dinner than see r truth in the wwe.
but id never wish harm on the guy. thats a bit much


----------



## Sheik (Sep 25, 2006)

JuviJuiceIsLoose said:


> Iron Sheik with the tweet of the night!


Okay, my life is complete. :lmao


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose (Mar 27, 2009)

jfs1408 said:


> Otunga paused and thought "I'm suprised I didn't botch the walk down"


Alex Riley thinks that every night he goes out there!


----------



## EdEddNEddy (Jan 22, 2009)

Miz, Riley, & Coles stable name from now on is known as the Broforce


----------



## Cynic (Jan 31, 2010)

Schick commercials teach kids that if you slap a hockey puck in someone's face, it explodes into a stream of refreshing water.


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

Otunga is Raw










JEALOUS?!


----------



## cole miner (Nov 2, 2010)

Nirvana3:16 said:


> Did I just hear an asshole chat? Damn this crowd is Awesome!


it was "who are ya who are ya who are ya" chant


----------



## King Battlezone (Aug 7, 2007)

Botchtunga


----------



## DanTheMan07 (Sep 27, 2010)

Instant Karma said:


> Otunga is Raw
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Otunga gets too much un deserved hate.. People don't see the true talent in this man.


----------



## Eyeball Nipple (Mar 29, 2010)

JuviJuiceIsLoose said:


> Alex Riley thinks that every night he goes out there!


He just snaps and attacks R-Truth and Henry, despite Miz being on their team.


----------



## HockeyGoalieEh (Apr 10, 2010)

alejbr4 said:


> a little you should have seen his post before this, wow is all i have to say





wutsajentsch said:


> This is the main match, ugh this is soo lame! They need a wwe superstar to pull a Chris Benoit and kill himself or family to shake this shit up!


Hmm... Ban much?


----------



## alejbr4 (May 31, 2009)

JuviJuiceIsLoose said:


> Alex Riley thinks that every night he goes out there!


this is what i dont get, otunga gets this bad rap and he is the only real rookie in wrestling. yet alex attacked the wrong person. i mean thats got to be one of the worst mistakes in wrestling ever


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

Instant Karma said:


> Otunga is Raw
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## King Battlezone (Aug 7, 2007)

I think i'ma miss the finish.. I am about to turn on Conan O Brien..


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose (Mar 27, 2009)

Eyeball Nipple said:


> He just snaps and attacks R-Truth and Henry, despite Miz being on their team.


I'm surprised he hasn't attacked the Miz yet.


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

Instant Karma said:


> Otunga is Raw
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's got to be my new avy anyone disagree?


----------



## DanTheMan07 (Sep 27, 2010)

Someones bout to get their wig split.


----------



## King Battlezone (Aug 7, 2007)

lmao i just noticed that husky has angel wing tattos wtf.. =/


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

Woah. Hearing the word cruiserweight again was oddly disjointing.


----------



## Nirvana3:16 (Aug 9, 2010)

King Battlezone said:


> I think i'ma miss the finish.. I am about to turn on Conan O Brien..


This.


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

Matthews using WCW vernacular.


----------



## jfs1408 (Oct 6, 2010)

Ted Dibisase's personality is stuck under Husky's flabs


----------



## ShaggyK (Apr 1, 2008)

Harris really needs to go on a diet....he makes Henry look thin. at least Henry has muscle, Harris is just roll upon roll of flab. its kind of disturbing honestly


----------



## Von Doom (Oct 27, 2010)

McGillicutty just doesn't convince me at all, all he seems to be booked to do is look weak.


----------



## ZeGermanz (Oct 5, 2010)

As said Otunga IS RAW


----------



## EdEddNEddy (Jan 22, 2009)

Daniel Bryan!! Daniel Bryan!! Daniel Bryan!!


----------



## MysticRVD (Jan 30, 2006)

I'd be perfectly fine never seeing Husky Harris on my television again. Or have an angle where Darren Young pops out of his stomach fold, which would explain his absence.


----------



## WE THAH BEST (May 26, 2008)

mark henry looks like he's going bald.


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

I just marked for the classic WWF symbol!


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

ZeGermanz said:


> As said Otunga IS RAW


BWAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAHAAAAAAAAAAHAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## WCWnWo4Life (Sep 1, 2009)

MEEEEEAAAN! BY GOD GEAN!


----------



## Serpent01 (Dec 5, 2007)

I like how they also use old school text to advertise the old shcool RAW.


----------



## Goatlord (Aug 26, 2009)

NICE, Iron Sheik confirmed


----------



## bjnelson19705 (Jul 14, 2008)

EdEddNEddy said:


> Daniel Bryan!! Daniel Bryan!! Daniel Bryan!!


This.


----------



## Frozen Inferno (Aug 3, 2010)

Why is Cole complementing Daniel Bryan? Isn't he supposed to be Cole's nemesis? Call it nitpicking, but this is a key reason why Cole is not all that good at being a heel commentator.


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

I love Wade he is great on the mic but he hasn't showed basically anything in the ring. Gabriel is miles ahead him in the ring. Maybe we just don't see him in enough matches.


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

WCWnWo4Life said:


> MEEEEEAAAN! BY GOD GEAN!




Too bad Jim Cornette can't come.


----------



## Kazz (Nov 1, 2004)

Black Hole Slam? Nice.


----------



## DanTheMan07 (Sep 27, 2010)

So this is just going to end in a brawl with Orton RKOing everyone


----------



## Von Doom (Oct 27, 2010)

Iron Sheik for the fucking win. I'll mark if Nikolai Volkoff makes an appearance.


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

MysticRVD said:


> I'd be perfectly fine never seeing Husky Harris on my television again. Or have an angle where Darren Young pops out of his stomach fold, which would explain his absence.


I endorse this.


----------



## Ryan (Aug 26, 2008)

I'm hoping old school Raw isn't just going to show the old timers wrestling, I'd turn on TNA if I wanted to see that.


----------



## Hammertron (Dec 11, 2007)

slater sells pretty damn well


----------



## Rated_RKO_2009 (Aug 7, 2009)

DanTheMan07 said:


> So this is just going to end in a brawl with Orton RKOing everyone


Yep. I can so see this happening too.


----------



## Duberry (Apr 27, 2010)

The true talent of Nexus










JEALOUS?


----------



## ikarinokami (Aug 28, 2008)

we want miz chant, wow. the miz is just huge across the pond


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

vintage orton hahahaha


----------



## alejbr4 (May 31, 2009)

Hammertron said:


> slater sells pretty damn well


thats whats wrong with a lot of matches now. guys dont sell anymore. they need to learn lessons from slater and matches would look a heck better


----------



## DanTheMan07 (Sep 27, 2010)

YOU WANT SOME?


----------



## Hammertron (Dec 11, 2007)

not a bad match for a team shmozz


----------



## Ryan (Aug 26, 2008)

alejbr4 said:


> thats whats wrong with a lot of matches now. guys dont sell anymore. they need to learn lessons from slater and matches would look a heck better


And Bourne.


----------



## EdEddNEddy (Jan 22, 2009)

THAT WAS FUCKING AWESOME!! THE DRAGON FLYING HIGH!!


----------



## jfs1408 (Oct 6, 2010)

Heath fucked up and completely missed the kick Bryan gave


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

miz the fucker hahahahaha


----------



## Agmaster (Sep 13, 2010)

Miz?!?!?


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

woot!


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

Orton got owned.


----------



## Von Doom (Oct 27, 2010)

GET IN THERE MIZ!


----------



## DanTheMan07 (Sep 27, 2010)

Well that was random


----------



## cindel25 (Jul 21, 2010)

terrible ref!! wtf are you doing cena?


----------



## ZeGermanz (Oct 5, 2010)

This man IS Nexus


----------



## wutsajentsch (Nov 9, 2010)

HockieGoalieh what are you a little girl..wow, this is why raw has gotten so gay fans like you. You make me sick, hope someone breaks in ur house and rapes ur fucking face!


----------



## Ryan (Aug 26, 2008)

Good old Riley attacking his own team again, at least it made sense this time.


----------



## bme (Sep 23, 2005)

enjoyed the opening segment, Santino's tea party, Santino/Sheamus & the 10-man tag.


----------



## WCWnWo4Life (Sep 1, 2009)

Hmm...wonder when Miz is cashing in...


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

Otunga botched getting involved.


----------



## ikarinokami (Aug 28, 2008)

interesting finish. i don't even know what to make of it


----------



## alejbr4 (May 31, 2009)

Beelzebubs said:


> And Bourne.


true that


----------



## ShaggyK (Apr 1, 2008)

stupid finish

overall good Raw though


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

Otunga doesn't look happy lol.


----------



## DanTheMan07 (Sep 27, 2010)

Well they made the Skull Crushing Finale look like a legit finisher with Orton being pinned off it.


----------



## Rated_RKO_2009 (Aug 7, 2009)

Whats with all the David Otunga pics on this thread?


----------



## Charmqn (Feb 20, 2005)

I'm guessing maybe their setting up Miz/Orton...I have no clue.


----------



## EdEddNEddy (Jan 22, 2009)

Even though Miz cost his team the match, Cole still creams himself for it.


----------



## RawIsWiz28 (Nov 10, 2009)

Otunga face is priceless


----------



## jchumphrey72 (Jul 21, 2008)




----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

More Otunga pics!


----------



## Oda Nobunaga (Jun 12, 2006)

Santino's Tea Party was the best thing on RAW.


----------



## HockeyGoalieEh (Apr 10, 2010)

wutsajentsch said:


> HockieGoalieh what are you a little girl..wow, this is why raw has gotten so gay fans like you. You make me sick, hope someone breaks in ur house and rapes ur fucking face!


Me too. I could use the lay and at this point I have to take what I can get.


----------



## Shazayum (Jan 4, 2010)

good main event. decent raw.


----------



## Eyeball Nipple (Mar 29, 2010)

The Striker said:


> More Otunga pics!


----------



## Ryan (Aug 26, 2008)

Ooh what movie is on USA now? I think the streams sticking with it.


----------



## Rawlin (Sep 28, 2008)

thought it was a pretty solid Raw.

good segments, loved the beginning, and the Santino bit had me rolling, and then there were pretty good matches to fill out the show. nice stuff.


----------



## ZeGermanz (Oct 5, 2010)

Rated_RKO_2009 said:


> Whats with all the David Otunga pics on this thread?


Because this man DOMINATES the WWE


----------



## Nocturnal (Oct 27, 2008)

I liked the finish and the match surprisingly. Overall Raw was lackluster though.


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

I'd like to suggest a "Pics of Otunga" thread.


----------



## Eyeball Nipple (Mar 29, 2010)

The Striker said:


> More Otunga pics!


----------



## Goatlord (Aug 26, 2009)

Pretty good RAW overall, can't complain.


----------



## DanTheMan07 (Sep 27, 2010)




----------



## MysticRVD (Jan 30, 2006)

Predictable ending was predictable


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

This thread is 'Tunga-tastic!


----------



## jchumphrey72 (Jul 21, 2008)

*YOU KNOW IT JABRONI*


----------



## Rated_RKO_2009 (Aug 7, 2009)

I think its fair to say that we have a few David Otunga marks with all these pics, dont you think


----------



## Game Fiend (Sep 17, 2010)

well im off to bed now got black ops to buy in the morning gg Otunga.


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

Rated_RKO_2009 said:


> I think its fair to say that we have a few David Otunga marks with all these pics, dont you think


YOU MEAN 'TUNGAMANIACS~


----------



## jchumphrey72 (Jul 21, 2008)

IM THE REAL CHAMPION


----------



## MysticRVD (Jan 30, 2006)

This thread is severly lacking in Otunga pics tbh


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

The Striker said:


> YOU MEAN 'TUNGAMANIACS~




Otunga, the next Hogan of professional wrestling... BROTHER!


----------



## Magsimus (Mar 21, 2008)

Otunga owns. Fuck the haters.

I approved of the heavy amount of screen time Dave got tonight.


----------



## Rated_RKO_2009 (Aug 7, 2009)

I never thought I would say these words but here goes: The David Otunga Era has arrived.


----------



## Ryan (Aug 26, 2008)

The Striker said:


> More Otunga pics!


O rly?










And seeing as it's you asking, you get Zookeeper as well!


----------



## Nocturnal (Oct 27, 2008)

Beelzebubs said:


> Ooh what movie is on USA now? I think the streams sticking with it.


Welcome home roscoe jenkins

Never heard of it but im sticking with it aswell


----------



## jchumphrey72 (Jul 21, 2008)

I WILL BREAK OTUNGAS BACK, AND MAKE HIM HUMBLE


----------



## Prospekt's March (Jul 17, 2009)

Magsimus said:


> Otunga owns. Fuck the haters.
> 
> I approved of the heavy amount of screen time Dave got tonight.


And i approve this post. :agree:


----------



## Duberry (Apr 27, 2010)

David Otunga > Gary Oak


----------



## Ryan (Aug 26, 2008)

SJFC said:


> David Otunga > Gary Oak


----------



## Oscirus (Nov 20, 2007)

Wouldnt it have made sense storyline wise to have Miz cash in right there since he had Orton woozy?


----------



## jchumphrey72 (Jul 21, 2008)

Oscirus said:


> Wouldnt it have made sense storyline wise to have Miz cash in right there since he had Orton woozy?


THIS....


----------



## rcc (Dec 16, 2009)

Otunga does birthday parties too:


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

OK show with a nice crowd. Surprised Barrett didn't get more of a reaction though. I thought he would have been given a God like reception, like the arena was full of 20,000 fapping Pyro's. There was too much Nexus tonight imo. OK, so Otunga is clearly trying to start a mini coup but did they really need to use ALL of the backstage segments to get that point across. Seems like they are only able to focus on 1 storyline these days. Tea Time with Santino was a great little segment but they seriously need to give a reason as to why JoMo is Santino's saviour. I iz confuzed. Highlight of the night was Cole marking for Miz and getting up to hug Riley. AWESOOOOOMMMMMMEEEEEE! 

I'm looking forward to next week's Old School show. If they are able to make it anything like the 15th Anniversary Raw then they should have a winner. Then the week after it's the fallout from Survivor Series. And _then_ I go to KOTR the week after in Philly, woot!


----------



## alejbr4 (May 31, 2009)

Oscirus said:


> Wouldnt it have made sense storyline wise to have Miz cash in right there since he had Orton woozy?


as with sheamus, i believe orton has to be able to defend himself and miz just laid out orton so he wouldnt be able to cash


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

rcc said:


> Otunga does birthday parties too:


CM Otunga?


----------



## EdEddNEddy (Jan 22, 2009)

*Otunga 9:11 says I just touched your ass*

As for tonight's show I give it a 8 out of 10 limes. The Tea Party Segment was just fucking epic.


----------



## doughboy123 (Jun 11, 2005)

okay ending WTFFFF MIZZZZZZZZZZZZ cost ortons team to win.. god/.


----------



## Rated_RKO_2009 (Aug 7, 2009)

OTUNGA FOR PRESIDENT


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

Goodnight all my fellow 'Tungamaniacs.


----------



## MuffinMade (Feb 26, 2010)

Santino is the man, had me rolling.


----------



## Smoogle (Dec 20, 2008)

Starbuck said:


> OK show with a nice crowd. Surprised Barrett didn't get more of a reaction though. *I thought he would have been given a God like reception, like the arena was full of 20,000 fapping Pyro's*. There was too much Nexus tonight imo. OK, so Otunga is clearly trying to start a mini coup but did they really need to use ALL of the backstage segments to get that point across. Seems like they are only able to focus on 1 storyline these days. Tea Time with Santino was a great little segment but they seriously need to give a reason as to why JoMo is Santino's saviour. I iz confuzed. Highlight of the night was Cole marking for Miz and getting up to hug Riley. AWESOOOOOMMMMMMEEEEEE!
> 
> I'm looking forward to next week's Old School show. If they are able to make it anything like the 15th Anniversary Raw then they should have a winner. Then the week after it's the fallout from Survivor Series. And _then_ I go to KOTR the week after in Philly, woot!



LOL that is hilarious


----------



## rcc (Dec 16, 2009)

I thought the opening segment was brilliant, largely thanks to the crowd. The Barrett reaction was really mixed (but huge I thought) and his reaction was generally more positive than negative I felt. Orton got a monstrous pop when he interrupted as well. I wish more crowds were like this. 

Santino's segment was awesome as well, but the rest of the show was meh. If you took away the crowd and the always great Cole/Matthews announce team, I don't think I would've enjoyed the show as nearly as much as I did.


----------



## Smoogle (Dec 20, 2008)

Yeah Santino was amazing that was a golden classic segment for him


----------



## thegreatone15 (Feb 20, 2003)

*Awaiting Lady Croft's weekly "This was the worst Raw I have ever seen." Statement*


----------



## thegreatone15 (Feb 20, 2003)

Oscirus said:


> Wouldnt it have made sense storyline wise to have Miz cash in right there since he had Orton woozy?


For about a split second there after the match I thought Miz was gonna cash in his MITB.


----------



## endofdays89 (Oct 9, 2010)

Possibly the worst raw i've ever seen. Wait, i have seen about a dozen of them on this level, so nothing new. You know, a crowd like that is an embarrassment. Also the way wwe does promos is just ridiculous. Where is the intensity?


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

Holy crap, I left for a while and come back to see I started a monster. Tungamania is running wild~!


----------



## MrWeymes (Jun 4, 2009)

I'm shocked that Otunga didn't go over Cena clean tonight. It's what the crowd wanted. It's what the millions and millions of Otunga's fans wanted.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

thegreatone15 said:


> *Awaiting Lady Croft's weekly "This was the worst Raw I have ever seen." Statement*


*

It was the worst Raw since last week... the crowd helped the show out in my opinion. This Raw wasn't as bad as last weeks...which isn't to say this Raw was above garbage in any way.*


----------



## endofdays89 (Oct 9, 2010)

LadyCroft said:


> *
> 
> It was the worst Raw since last week... the crowd helped the show out in my opinion. This Raw wasn't as bad as last weeks...which isn't to say this Raw was above garbage in any way.*


They are all so bad there's no point in comparing them.


----------



## LipsLikeMorphine (Sep 9, 2010)

Good show in my opinion.

- Goldust/Ted match was short but good for the time it got. No problems at all with this match from me.

- Sheamus/Kozlov/Santino segment was funny. I liked it and laughed at Kozlov's Double Double E line.

- The main event match was really fun. It was nothing great but it really was one of the better RAW main events that we have seen in a while.

- David Otunga. I liked the story of David Otunga through the entire night. He cant wrestle at all, but so far WWE has me interested in his character and where he is going.


----------



## Rawlin (Sep 28, 2008)

Sheamus was corpsing through a large portion of that Santino segment. you know what that means.


----------



## -SAW- (Feb 29, 2004)

I don't think I'm gonna like this new Otunga thing that you all got goin on here.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

-SAW- said:


> I don't think I'm gonna like this new Otunga thing that you all got goin on here.


I'm already sick of it. Some jokes just aren't funny, no matter how much people cling onto them. Hopefully WWE kicks him off tv as soon as Edge destroys him on SmackDown, and then people stop with the nonsense.


----------



## -SAW- (Feb 29, 2004)

Pyro™ said:


> I'm already sick of it. Some jokes just aren't funny, no matter how much people cling onto them. *Hopefully WWE kicks him off tv as soon as Edge destroys him on SmackDown, and then people stop with the nonsense.*


I seriously hope this happens, cause hopefully that means he gets a singles run. Which will give him something that he truly deserves. A pink slip.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

I'm not even sure the WWE would give Otunga a pink slip. It'd be a pretty big waste to use perfectly good paper for something as meaningless as Otunga.

Vince should just take a shit on his face and then scream YOU'RE FIRED at him.


----------



## -SAW- (Feb 29, 2004)

Pyro™ said:


> I'm not even sure the WWE would give Otunga a pink slip. It'd be a pretty big waste to use perfectly good paper for something as meaningless as Otunga.
> 
> Vince should just take a shit on his face and then scream YOU'RE FIRED at him.


:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao


----------



## Andy362 (Feb 20, 2006)

Haven't had a chance to watch it back but I loved being there. The crowd was brilliant and I hope it came across like it on TV. The main event was a good match, the Santinov/Sheamus tea time segment was hillarious stuff and the devlopment in the Nexus angle was great too care less about. The ten man main event meant the rest of the card would have a few of the undercard guys on it but hey, it was a stronger card than Smackdown last week when they had a similar main event.

Looking forward to old school RAW next week.


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

Pyro™ said:


> I'm not even sure the WWE would give Otunga a pink slip. It'd be a pretty big waste to use perfectly good paper for something as meaningless as Otunga.
> 
> Vince should just take a shit on his face and then scream YOU'RE FIRED at him.


First Braden Walker, then David Otunga? Money down the drain.


----------



## BambiKiller (Nov 2, 2009)

Well I stayed up and watched and well the only thing that had me entertained was Santino, I was in stitches throughout the whole thing. What do you think of it Shaymoose? Well he loved it too you could tell y his face all the way through. And the Kozlov chant was golden, the look suited him and him and Santino together are just golden!


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Instant Karma said:


> First Braden Walker, then David Otunga? Money down the drain.


I agree, they shouldn't have signed them in the first place, but it's even more money down the drain if you keep him around.


----------



## Oda Nobunaga (Jun 12, 2006)

Why would Vince go through all this trouble with Otunga - giving him the spotlight, having him lead the Nexus as a de facto leader when Barrett is not around, etc - just to fire him in the end? That's stupid and moronic. Personally, I don't have a problem with him nor am I a fan (because I'm not), but if you're gonna have this storyline built around his departure from Nexus, at least use the fucking guy after it. This would all be in vain. It'd be idiotic to just fire him like that after all the investment. He can always do double duty in WWE and FCW and improve while being used.


----------



## Optikk is All Elite (Sep 5, 2007)

I got my wish last night. Cole and Matthews commentating. Now let's hope that he takes Lawler's spot permanently like how JR was kicked out.


----------



## Rawlin (Sep 28, 2008)

Josh Matthews' snicker might be the best thing about the WWE. and thats not a bad thing, its just his snicker is THAT great. every time Cole says something silly and Matthews just starts cheesing, i can't help but laugh. it's like a cute little baby that you just made chuckle, its hilarious. 

they are a class act those two.


----------



## .Y2J (Oct 11, 2009)

6 girls one cup LOL


----------



## Nexus One (Jul 4, 2010)

The Otunga stuff is weird....literally getting buried by Barrett and Cena and to what end? He's not turning face. But there is something I do see...a crack if you will. If Otunga gets killed on Smackdown tonight, he'll probably cost Barrett the match at Survivor Series.


----------



## Cowabunga (Oct 9, 2010)

The Sheamus/Kozlov/Santino segment and the crowd were the only good thing on the show.


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

WCW Rules said:


> Why would Vince go through all this trouble with Otunga - giving him the spotlight, having him lead the Nexus as a de facto leader when Barrett is not around, etc - just to fire him in the end? That's stupid and moronic. Personally, I don't have a problem with him nor am I a fan (because I'm not), but if you're gonna have this storyline built around his departure from Nexus, at least use the fucking guy after it. This would all be in vain. It'd be idiotic to just fire him like that after all the investment. He can always do double duty in WWE and FCW and improve while being used.


See below.



Nexus One said:


> The Otunga stuff is weird....literally getting buried by Barrett and Cena and to what end? He's not turning face. But there is something I do see...a crack if you will. *If Otunga gets killed on Smackdown tonight, he'll probably cost Barrett the match at Survivor Series*.


I don't think Otunga will just disappear if he gets beat on SD. I fully see him coming out and costing Barrett the title at SS.


----------



## RKOMARK (Jan 16, 2010)

I'll mark out so big if Sheik camel clutchs Barrett next week.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*If the match can only end in pinfall or submission it means there is no disqualification... correct? 

If that is the case then what is to stop Nexus from coming down to ringside even though they are barred from it?*


----------



## Von Doom (Oct 27, 2010)

For the benefit of anyone who missed Sheamus corpsing last night. SEND FOR THE MAN.


----------



## thegreatone15 (Feb 20, 2003)

LadyCroft said:


> *If the match can only end in pinfall or submission it means there is no disqualification... correct?
> 
> If that is the case then what is to stop Nexus from coming down to ringside even though they are barred from it?*


Easily, I'm pretty sure the stipulation will be if they get involved in the match they would be suspend.


----------



## Nexus One (Jul 4, 2010)

If Otunga gets fired on Monday, there's probably a set up going on.


----------



## ColeStar (Apr 13, 2006)

endofdays89 said:


> You know, a crowd like that is an embarrassment. Also the way wwe does promos is just ridiculous.


What was the problem with it?


----------



## Jeritron 5000. (Mar 3, 2008)

HuskyHarris said:


> For the benefit of anyone who missed Sheamus corpsing last night. SEND FOR THE MAN.


:lmao

-Pushes table over.-


----------



## sharkboy22 (Feb 13, 2010)

Terrible RAW IMO. It was rather boring.


----------

